# NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement



## Middleman (Jul 12, 2010)

NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com

The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement. 



> The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People will propose a resolution this week condemning racism within the tea party movement.
> 
> The resolution, scheduled for a vote as early as Tuesday by delegates attending the annual NAACP convention in Kansas City, calls upon all people of good will to repudiate the racism of the Tea Parties, and to stand in opposition to its drive to push our country back to the pre-civil rights era.
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com
> 
> The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the NAACP has an inkling of how sick America is of their "racism"


----------



## Middleman (Jul 12, 2010)

They are becoming like The Boy who Cried Wolf with their constant complaints about racism behind every bush. It has become hard to take them seriously any more.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

I have absolutely no problem condemning racism in the Tea Party, but I believe the racism in the NAACP should be condemned as should all racism nationwide.

Immie


----------



## chanel (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just going to say that. Its almost comical.

Whoever came up with this grand idea must be a byproduct of racial norming on tests. Morons.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?



The grounds that they are a racist organization.

And no, you won't find any links that state that, because it is not politically correct to call the NAACP racist despite the fact that they are racist.  And too many people believe the lie that people like you spread, claiming that colored people cannot be racists.

Their own name screams racism: Advancement of Colored People.  That is racism.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/racism

Main Entry: rac·ism
Pronunciation: \&#712;r&#257;-&#716;si-z&#601;m also -&#716;shi-\
Function: noun
Date: 1933

1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
2 : *racial prejudice or discrimination*

Immie


----------



## Brubricker (Jul 12, 2010)

When you've got people like Rand Paul publicly denouncing the Civil Rights Act, did you really expect them to just keep quiet?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immy go get my post where I said that?

I never said that did I?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cause lower taxes and spending only what we can afford is such a racist policy.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

When has the right ever procduced that ?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com
> 
> The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement.
> 
> ...



Good for them.  Tea Partiers are urging David Duke, a white supremacist,  to run for President.

 A new survey by the University of Washington Institute for the Study of Ethnicity, Race & Sexuality offers fresh insight into the racial attitudes of Tea Party sympathizers. "The data suggests that people who are Tea Party supporters have a higher probability"&#8212;25 percent, to be exact&#8212;"of being racially resentful than those who are not Tea Party supporters," says Christopher Parker, who directed the study. "The Tea Party is not just about politics and size of government. The data suggests it may also be about race."
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/04/25/are-tea-partiers-racist.html


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

That mets my personal experience with the tea party people


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immy go get my post where I said that?
> 
> I never said that did I?



Can you read?



> people *like* you spread



How many times have you thrown the N-word around today?  At least twice that I can recall.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...reedom-kill-some-crackers-36.html#post2500772

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...-panthers-grateful-to-holder.html#post2500236

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...reedom-kill-some-crackers-35.html#post2500024

And this one is particularly aggrevating:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...in-primary-against-hillary-2.html#post2499308

More:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ight-to-catch-up-with-them-5.html#post2127976

You throw that word around like it is second nature to you.

You are a racist and prove it by the way you throw that word around.  One can only guess how many times you used it and mis-spelled it.  

Note: not all of those are today.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Brubricker said:


> When you've got people like Rand Paul publicly denouncing the Civil Rights Act, did you really expect them to just keep quiet?



No! but you'll pardon us whilst we  at them won't you?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

David Duke's supporters, the Tea Party and Stormfront


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immie I sure hope you get a job soon, you used to be a fair person.


----------



## Tank (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank God for the NAACP and Martin Luther King


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immy go get my post where I said that?
> ...



Immie I pposted it becausse its what conhog said repeatedly.

You call mne a racist for telling people what he said, you were not so condeming of the guy who was calling black people ******* though....why?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Thank God for the NAACP and Martin Luther King



What these people refuse to see is they are freeing us all.


----------



## chanel (Jul 12, 2010)

Obama's Supporters -Black Panthers and the Nation of Islam

Is David Duke running? Can you link us to the endorsement? Thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

How many blacks support the republican party?


----------



## Tank (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> What these people refuse to see is they are freeing us all.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

chanel said:


> Obama's Supporters -Black Panthers and the Nation of Islam
> 
> Is David Duke running? Can you link us to the endorsement? Thanks.



You gonna vote for the white supremacist?  He's courting the teabaggers
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeNBsD8iRc[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immie I sure hope you get a job soon, you used to be a fair person.



I still am.

You never have been.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?



Because they are smart.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?

Immie you jsut proved me right with your post ,thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?
> ...



I agree, I was hoping one of the cons here would enlightne me with their take on it.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?



Huh?  Who are you talking to?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?
> ...



snake bit.. that's what you izz. snake bit.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immie I sure hope you get a job soon, you used to be a fair person.
> ...



Remember when you gave me shit for telling you the machines were unsecure?

Then I was proven right.

remember when you gave me shit for talking about WP in fallughia.

Then I was proven right.


remember when you gave me shit for saying there was no WMDs in iraq.

Then I was proven right.

Immie you are pissing in your own eyes.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Are you pickin up yer humor from stormfront?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?
> ...



Immie, he is calling me a racist for telling people conhog repeatedly called a black man ******.

Yet when conhog was saying it in a thread Immie kindly asked him to not say it and I never saw him call conhog a racist.


----------



## Tank (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Liar!  Three times I have spoken out against him and asked him nicely not to do so.  I would like to shove a sock down his throat so to speak, but obviously that will not work.  Of course, you have proven that it won't work with you either.  I am not a mod and have no right to request it, but I have done so three times.

Not only that, but a couple of those posts of yours that I linked were even before CONhog became a member here.  So, it had nothing at all to do with him.



Immanuel said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...





Immanuel said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Immanuel said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Now... go ahead and keep spouting your lies.

I do wish you would quit using that word like it is second nature to you.  I realize you have every right to prove that you are a racist, but that word is despicable even when used as you seem to like to use it.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Where did you call him a racist?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?



What the hell is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Immie this is just how I said it went down.

You never called the guy actually using it to insult black people a racist but called me a racist for telling people what he said.

Do you even fathom how false that is?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You are a liar again.  I agreed with you from the get go, that the machines were unsecure.  Please stop lying with every post.

I do remember telling you that there was no proof... I have been trying to explain the concept of proof to you for a hell of a long time, but it still has not sunk in.  Never will.

And you can claim to have been proven right, but you were not proven right.  There has been no proof that they are unsecure.  As a one time programmer... back when they used BASIC, I was smart enough to know that those machines could not be completely safe.  Someone out there was smart enough to figure out how to rig them.  I hope you realize that just because you were not proven wrong, does not mean you have been proven right... no, you are not smart enough to understand that concept.

No, I do not remember giving you shit for Fallugia and I don't believe you were proven right.  I hope you realize that just because you were not proven wrong, does not mean you have been proven right... no, you are not smart enough to understand that concept.

No, I do not remember giving you shit for saying there was no WMD.  Perhaps you can find a post?  I hope you realize that just because you were not proven wrong, does not mean you have been proven right... no, you are not smart enough to understand that concept.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I typically do try the polite route first.  I have been trying it with you for going on ten years and look where it got me.  You have been calling me liar and other names, attacking me for months.  The fact that I started fighting back about three weeks or so ago has just gotten you pissed off.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Where did you call him a racist?



Where did I say I called him a racist?

He has been on this site for what a month or two?

You and I have posted together for going on ten years now.  

I never said he was a racist and I would not be calling you a racist if you weren't throwing that word around like it had any effect any longer.  

People such as yourself make it easy for the real racists to hide because everyone gets desensitized to the word when you throw it out at everyone that doesn't throw their support 100% behind President Obama.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You are not much of a christian to do so much lying


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then why were you so kind to conhog when he was saying ****** in every other post and didnt call him a racist yet you called me a racist for telling people what he said?
> ...



I didn't prove you right you stupid broad!

I never said I was rude to him.  I try tact first.  

You make racism sound like it is a coat you can throw on anyone you don't like.

Immie


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



do you hang out at stormfront? I've never been there. shame on yas.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




Immie I said you asked him nicely and never called him a racist.

Yet for me who was merely telling people what he said I got the word Racist from you.

Why in your oppinion am I the racist and hes someone who deserves a polite response?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Nope. Never been there.  I hear your guy David Duke is courting the tea baggers.  Are you gonna vote for him in 2012?   He seems like your kind of guy, Ms European American.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com
> ...



I wonder when they are going to go after Obama and the congressional Democrats for Making every issue about race, and being the most divisive Government we have ever had.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Thank God for the NAACP and Martin Luther King



"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."

How many black leaders are living up to Dr. King's dream?  I can't think of any.  Can you?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God for the NAACP and Martin Luther King
> ...



Barack Obama for one.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.



Why are they always completely silent when there is racism directed at white people? Where are they on the Black Panthers case? Do they have an opinion about that guy? lol


----------



## Tank (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.



Whos we?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You are a racist for that very reason. You throw the word around like it is a coat.  That makes you despicable.  As I said, I would not be using it against you, if you were not throwing it around at everyone you don't like.  That is a despicable trait of yours.

You wrote that post about me asking him politely while I was typing other posts.  They overlapped, idiot!  

I did not call him a racist.  I don't throw that word around at everyone I don't like.  But, you do and it is pitiful that you do.  Racism is not a charge you should be leveling at every Tom, Dick and Harry (and CONhog) that you don't like.  It makes the word meaningless.

Sure, I could have been a bitch and called him all kinds of names, like you do to any conservative.  I tried to do so a little more tactfully.  With him, I mentioned it because I felt I could do so and maybe have an impact.  But, with you, I would like to teach you a damned lesson... not that I expect it will sink in.  

Don't use that word hap-hazardously.  It cheapens it.

Now, I wonder what other posts you have thrown at me, while I was typing this, that I need to answer.  

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Tank said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.
> ...



Americans


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> You make racism sound like it is a coat you can throw on anyone you don't like.
> 
> Immie


  You've broken her code!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.
> ...



Why not research it instead of making assumptions?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

So you are going to stick to the INSANE logic that he who called a black man a ****** is not racist but I am a racist because I poimnted out his racism?


Do you even fathom how stupid that is?


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


You mean Barack Obama and his "typical white grandmother"?  Yeah, not so much.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Yes.  I mean Barack Obama.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



was is not you who laughed at us and joked about people being offended by the word Cracker?

You can't have it both ways, Either you don't like all racism, Or you are willing to accept black on white racism. Which is it.


----------



## Misty (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How many blacks support the republican party?



*
" In 1852, the Democrat Party wrote they would oppose all efforts to oppose slavery.*

From 1876 until 1960, Democrats successfully blocked all progress in civil rights. Prior to that, from 1860 to 1876, Republicans were singularly responsible for all black civil-rights accomplishments despite fierce opposition by Democrats.*

Much is made of the 1954 Brown v. Board of Education Supreme Court decision striking down state segregated education. What is never mentioned is that the Supreme Court ruling was a reinstating of what Republicans had done nearly 75 years earlier in their 1875 civil-rights bill, which was overturned by Democrats in 1880.*

It was the Republican Party that was formed in 1854 expressly to combat slavery and secure civil rights for blacks. The Democrats were responsible for the Dred Scott decision declaring blacks were not persons  but property  and as such had no rights.*

Contrary to popular myth and revisionist history, the Civil War was fought precisely because of slavery, and Klansman Byrd was an outspoken sympathizer for the Dred Scott Doctrine.*

Byrd's comments of knowing "white *******" was nothing more than reducing whites he didn't like to the level of blacks.*

Herein lies the unfortunate truth: Liberal elites will suffer lecherous impotents like Jackson, Sharpton, the NAACP, Whoopi Goldberg and Danny Glover as long as they sing the right tune. Democrats like Harold McCall, Maynard Jackson and Harold Ford, D-Tenn., are quickly reminded of their proper place.*

Independent thought, belief in meritocracy, self-initiative and self-determination are not words elite liberals are willing to accept from their black subjects. The question isn't why would blacks be conservatives  the question is why would they ever be Democrats?"*

By*Mychal Massie, a nationally recognized political activist, pundit and columnist. He is host of the widely popular talk show "Straight Talk."*


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?




Are you kidding, Go to a black neighborhood and find out just how much you do.

Besides it does not matter how much of it there is. What matters is there are way to many liberals who seem willing to dismiss racism when it is directed at whites because they think we deserve it. Racism is bad all the time. I do not take well to seeing some Liberal asshole who joked at us saying We have no right to be offended by the word cracker, getting all down on someone for being racist. 

I call it like I see it, and if you hold a double standard like that, you are a racist as well.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Misty said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How many blacks support the republican party?
> ...



Did you forget to place the link to this bullshit?

Project 21 Black Conservative New Visions Editorial: Negroes and Black Conservatives


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?
> ...



How often do you go to a black neighborhood?  I used to live in one and I never experienced any racism.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


Okay.  Now explain how calling her a "typical white grandmother" is judging her character and not her color.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?



why does it have to be personal? so racism is okay with you as long as it doesn't affect you? white on black racism doesn't affect me personally each day so I should be okay with it.  boy you couldn't get any dumber with that logic.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You're making a big deal out of one sentence.  I'm not that petty.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.

It pissed me off and I told them I would never give them any business and walked out.

Did this make me pretend blacks are all racists...no.


Now why do you on the right refuse every incident of racism by whites by screaming "but a couple of black people were mean to soem white people so it dosent matter"?


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


It's not petty.  It's complete and utter refutation of your claim that Obama doesn't judge by skin color.

Your acceptance is immaterial.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...





> this is a lie Immie, you did not, go ask main man how much shit I took even from the dems.



You stupid liar!  You and I were the only two on Politics.com that said that the machines could have been rigged!  Well, you were stupid... you said they had been rigged.  I said they could have been and were not secure.  Stop your damned lying!  It is why we have been having so many problems the last several months.  You have dug you way so deep into President Obama's ass, that you can't tell the truth.



> The testimony of the man who was hired to write the code for the machines is pretty compeeling evidence along with the test performed by computor experts. To say there was no evidence is a lie.



Yes, it is compelling and like I said (and have said since you brought it up on politics.com (now defunct))they can be rigged.  But, I watched that video.  He didn't say he did it.  He didn't say he knew of anyone who had done it.  Thus it is hearsay and not proof of any wrong doing.  I think it is despicable that his employer asked him to do it and believe that she should be investigated, but none of it is proof.



> Immie they have had to change things about the  way they are used adn people have succeded in having the machines tossed out of their districts



And your point?  I already said the machines were not able to be secured.  I have said it since way back when, but I can tell you will lie and claim that I did not.  Because you are a proven liar.



> The US government publically admitted to using WP in Fallughia



Good, and go find a post where I gave you shit about it or once again you are a damned liar.



> Are you really going to claim they found WMDs in Iraq? You are not the person I used to know. You and me would go at it about Bush and you supported him for years.



Oh my Lord, can you read?  No, I guess you can't.  Where did I say they found WMDs?  You made the fallacious (by the way, that means false) claim that I gave you shit about it.  I don't remember having given you shit about it.  Now, go find the post where I gave you shit about it, or STFU about it!

Immie


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> 
> It pissed me off and I told them I would never give them any business and walked out.
> 
> Did this make me pretend blacks are all racists...no.



So why do liberals act like Most whites are racist when ever there is an example of one white person being one?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement.



The NAACP is irrelevant.  Nobody pays attention to them anymore.  Let them say what they want.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



If anyone has a right to comment on the relative privelege of white people, it's someone who is half white.  You want to hate Obama?  Knock yourself out.  I'm not joining.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Your a fraction of the man you used to be.

you know very well those posts are years old and no longer exsist.

You are why I have so little respect for people who call themselves christians and then thurn out to be liars who dont have the integrity to admitt their failings.


Im pretty much filing you with willow and all in babble now buddy. Enjoy pissing in your own eyes.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


Ahhh.  So first Obama didn't consider race.  Now, it's perfectly okay for him to.  


If you'd like, we can discuss this later.  I can tell you haven't given it much thought. Maybe you could PM me when you firm up a plausible excuse for non-race-considering Obama who considers race.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> You are why I have so little respect for people who call themselves christians and then thurn out to be liars who dont have the integrity to admitt their failings.


Who are you kidding?  You don't have any respect for any Christian!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Because you are throwing that word, racist, at everyone you talk to.  That is why.

Makes me think you really are a racist.

I despise the fact that CONhog (and others by the way) have been using it.  Some people I have relationships with that I feel that a little tact is better than being an ass, like you, and calling them racists.  I said it nicely to CONhog, hoping that he and the others (including you) would read it and maybe some of you would stop using it.  

There is a saying that you get more flies with honey than with vinegar.  I happen to have tried that with him.  But, the stupid broad that you are, you keep going around calling everyone from the right liars, racists, partisan hacks etc. when, in fact, you are projecting more than anything else.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



 You're right.  I didn't give that one sentence of Obama's a second thought.  You're obsessed with it.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


Of course you didn't give it any thought.  If you had, you'd see how ridiculous your assertion that Obama doesn't judge people by there color is.  

Oh, but I forgot -- Obama Can Do No Wrong.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Obama is bi-racial.  His view is informed by that fact.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> So you are going to stick to the INSANE logic that he who called a black man a ****** is not racist but I am a racist because I poimnted out his racism?
> 
> 
> Do you even fathom how stupid that is?



Do you even fathom how stupid you are?

Did I say he was not a racist?

I don't think I did... please point out the post where I said he was not a racist.  Good luck.

Immie


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...





Oh.Mi.Gawd.

I can't believe anyone is stupid enough to believe that.  But let's assume for a minute that it's true.  If Obama's policies are affected by his "informed view" of his bi-racialism, then he must suffer from a great deal of self-loathing regarding the ethnic heritage flowing from his mother's side of the family.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

It doesn't move the discussion along to call each other racist or stupid.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



No, it was not me.  Please find the post you think I did.

Immie


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


See?  Obama Can Do No Wrong.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





He's lived in two worlds.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?



you've enslaved them again.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



He has his strengths and weaknesses.  I generally hold the President in high regard.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2010)

His view is informed by One World:   elite academia-big government institutions.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...




Condolences on having such a thin and tenuous grasp of reality.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?



I do not experience very much at all.

Most of the black people that I know are reasonable human beings and very friendly.  That does not mean that black racism does not exist.  I would say the guy talking about killing white babies is a racist.  I also saw a video where a former black professor (don't remember his name) was talking about killing white people.  

That saddens me.  We will never be able to get passed the tragedy (might be a better word for it but hopefully that will relay my feelings about it) of racism when we fear and hate each other.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Did you vote for him?  I rest my case.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > On a daily basis, how much black on white racism do any of you actually experience personally?
> ...



Black racists exist.  Their numbers are small.  Same as the KKK.  They exist too.  Most people won't give them the time of day.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


I see no reason to, but okay.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> 
> It pissed me off and I told them I would never give them any business and walked out.
> 
> ...



I never thought you could get any dumber than you have been, but I guess I was wrong.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Calling each other racist and stupid is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Calling each other racist and stupid is a waste of bandwidth.



doh


----------



## Tank (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## topspin (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope it passes. And I hope it gets a shit load of press. I'd be shocked if the republiklans here didn't disagree. These dimwits think reverse racism is a real issue.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 12, 2010)

topspin said:


> I hope it passes. And I hope it gets a shit load of press. I'd be shocked if the republiklans here didn't disagree. These dimwits think reverse racism is a real issue.



There is no such thing as reverse racism.  Racism is racism period regardless of who is on the receiving end.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I don't care where you file me.  You are a proven liar and you are a despicable, hateful person.

Yes, I know how old those posts are, but I also know that you are a damned liar that will continue to spread your lies even though you know they are lies.  I gave you the opportunity to recant and you continued to spread your lies.  
*
THE FUNNY THING IS THAT YOU TOO KNOW HOW OLD THEY ARE AND THAT WAS WHY YOU THOUGHT YOU COULD GET AWAY WITH TELLING THOSE DESPICABLE LIES ABOUT ME.  DID YOU THINK I WAS GOING TO LET YOU GET AWAY WITH IT?*

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Yes.  Racists (from all races, not just black and white) exists.  But, calling everyone who are white conservatives racist is not only stupid, but wrong and it cheapens the word.  It let's people like David Duke and that former professor that I mentioned hide behind the fallacy that everyone is just like them.  

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

David Duke has his sights on the Tea Party.  Beware.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> David Duke has his sights on the Tea Party.  Beware.



I am not a member or a fan of the new Republican Coalition aka the Tea Party.  Not that I don't agree with some of their positions, but as far as I can tell, they are an arm of the Republican Party and I do not expect any changes should they win a seat or two.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > David Duke has his sights on the Tea Party.  Beware.
> ...



The Tea Partiers are the armpit of the Republican Party.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 12, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.



not anymore....they are like some unions....they did their part....now they are out for themselves....


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 12, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > We owe a debt in our society to the NAACP.
> ...



They are historic heroes.   I respect their accomplishment.


----------



## topspin (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow skippy let's let the oppressed say when it's time. There is tons of racism left to stamp out.


----------



## Middleman (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> 
> It pissed me off and I told them I would never give them any business and walked out.
> 
> ...


Interesting...

So, is it okay for Blacks to refuse service to Whites? Have they earned that right because their race was previously the victims of similar treatment?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> ...



I have been denied service in a black owned restaurant as well.  Long story so I don't really want to go into detail.  I must say that although I was saddened by the fact that it happened, I felt more like I was being warned that I was not in a safe neighborhood than anything else.

The waitress was by no means mean.  She simply told me that my wife and I and two daughters might be better off at another place of business.  I don't know if it was meant that way or not, but I took the hint as a warning and we left.  What I would really have preferred doing was staying and chatting, but I was young and I had a young wife and two kids that were about 3 and 1 and there were probably half a dozen others there in a darkened room.  I was not willing to chat even though I would have liked to have done so.

Immie


----------



## Middleman (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



That is pathetic, sad, and reeks of double standard.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > David Duke has his sights on the Tea Party.  Beware.
> ...



They are not really even a party. It is simply a movement meant to push the republicans back to conservatism.


Driving truck more than one time I found myself in Mostly black neighbor hoods, and not only got looks. But heard things like You better get home white boy, and what are you doing here cracker. So people can pretend there are no Black Racists, or not a lot of them. I contend that if you find yourself alone in a mostly black neighborhood. You are going run into some of them. You will also run into plenty of perfectly nice, Not racist Black people as well, but the racism is there.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Middleman said:
> ...



Maybe so, but I am alive today to tell the story.

Who knows, it may not have had anything to do with race. Maybe there were drugs in the place and being a stranger, they were uncomfortable with us being there.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I don't disagree with that, but then there are still plenty of racists with white skin.  I have worked for some.

Immie


----------



## Jack Fate (Jul 12, 2010)

So now we see the racist policies of this President.  Sueing Arizona as soon as they get a case they can say is racial profiling, dropping the intimidation case of voters because the guilty man was black, Politcizing race, etc, etc.

I thought Obama was the "Post racial President".  I thought Obama was going to bring us all together?  This fake President is nothing more than an educated race baiter.

All of you who voted for this fraud......nice work.  You should be ashamed.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me why the people of color in this nation vote for the right in so very few numbers?



Its because the Republicans arent keen on spending billions on providing meal tickets for people with no motivation to go out and actually work for themselves. Also, the republicans dont have a black man running as a candidate, and we know the black community mostly votes based on color, and when there isnt a black man to vote for they vote for the guy thats handing out free money.... aka dipshit liberals and democrats.


----------



## Alpha1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?



Their name alone advertises their racism...are you really that freakin' stupid?

.......Nat. Org. for the Advancement of Colored People....obviously RACIST


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



ok thats fine.....what are they doing today thats on par with what they did yesterday?....are you ok when they back blacks who always seen to be the "victims?"....there are MANY times now,when this organization will reinforce the mindset that... you are the victim here....i cant remember an instance where these people told a Black man or woman that YOU created this problem and by YOUR actions you are making things worse for yourself and family....the NAACP is just an Organization composed of a bunch of Al Sharptons and Jesse Jacksons.......lets keep the "you are the victims" mindset going....oh and lets play the race card as often as we can....cant forget that....sometimes they might actually have a legitimate argument.....but thats far and few in-between.....


----------



## topspin (Jul 13, 2010)

wow a klan rally is breaking out.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

The NAACP has every right to discuss the Tea Party and their views towards race

- Racist signage openly accepted at rallies
- Tea Party candidate Rand Paul openly opposing the civil rights act
- Tea party rhetoric and chants

If they think this organization is a threat to the treatment of blacks...they have every right to address it


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

When comparing the NAACP to todays Tea Party the NAACP are the real Patriots

Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty

When the NAACP held their protest rallies they were met with fire hoses, attack dogs and billy clubs. But it is the Tea Baggers who claim they are being mistreated by the evil government

The NAACP saved this country from a revolution. In the 50s and 60s black churches were being bombed with people inside, blacks were taken from their beds and lynched, all white juries acquitted anyone acused of a crime against blacks.  There was open warfare being directed against blacks by white racists and white politicians.

Most of us would have responded to such vile treatment with violence. It was the NAACP that insisted on a non-violent response. It was the NAACP that insisted on calmness and use of the media and courts to address their grievances

The NAACP saved this country from a race war


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The NAACP has every right to discuss the Tea Party and their views towards race
> 
> - Racist signage openly accepted at rallies
> - Tea Party candidate Rand Paul openly opposing the civil rights act
> ...



David Duke white supremacist invidted to speak at tea party rallies.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 13, 2010)

Alpha1 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?
> ...



Study history.  You'll understand the name better.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Here is where Immie totally loses it and calls me a racist for telling people conhog is using it to insult black people, he is REAL nice to conhog though.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey, colored people group.  How about a resolution denouncing the rampant racism of the new black panther party?  That colored guy recently had some nasty things to say about us white folks.  

I'm sure you'll get right on it, thanks.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 13, 2010)

How quickly we forget history and why there needed to be a colored people group.  They're still relevant.  Why are white folks threatened that blacks have a civil rights group?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 13, 2010)

blastoff said:


> Hey, colored people group.  How about a resolution denouncing the rampant racism of the new black panther party?  That colored guy recently had some nasty things to say about us white folks.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get right on it, thanks.



it would be ignored like the interview with Bobby Seale or like the open letter from the Dr. Huey P. Newton Foundation


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, colored people group.  How about a resolution denouncing the rampant racism of the new black panther party?  That colored guy recently had some nasty things to say about us white folks.
> ...



Do you guys know the difference between the NAACP and the Black Panthers?  Apparently not.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...




apparently you have bad aim and are full of yourself. not a nice combo. go meditate.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 13, 2010)

Can we do a resolution against the REAL racism within the NAACP? The tea party stands for lower taxation, less government spending, less government and strengthen the economy. Not racism in the least.

The NAACP, the National Association for the Advancement of Color People is racist. Whites who support their cause can't join. Anyone can join the Tea Party, in which many Blacks and Latinos do. NAACP doesn't look to advance all Americans only Black Amercans, while the Tea Party seeks to advance all Americans. NAACP is a discriminatory organization. Its written into their bylaws; therefore, they a lot of nerve calling anyone racist!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Can we do a resolution against the REAL racism within the NAACP? The tea party stands for lower taxation, less government spending, less government and strengthen the economy. Not racism in the least.
> 
> The NAACP, the National Association for the Advancement of Color People is racist. Whites who support their cause can't join. Anyone can join the Tea Party, in which many Blacks and Latinos do. NAACP doesn't look to advance all Americans only Black Amercans, while the Tea Party seeks to advance all Americans. NAACP is a discriminatory organization. Its written into their bylaws; therefore, they a lot of nerve calling anyone racist!



The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty

The Tea Baggers are pretenders


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Can we do a resolution against the REAL racism within the NAACP? The tea party stands for lower taxation, less government spending, less government and strengthen the economy. Not racism in the least.
> 
> The NAACP, the National Association for the Advancement of Color People is racist. Whites who support their cause can't join. Anyone can join the Tea Party, in which many Blacks and Latinos do. NAACP doesn't look to advance all Americans only Black Amercans, while the Tea Party seeks to advance all Americans. NAACP is a discriminatory organization. Its written into their bylaws; therefore, they a lot of nerve calling anyone racist!



prove that whites can't join the naacp.


----------



## chanel (Jul 13, 2010)

Despite their accomplishments, they have now become a joke. Pissing off thousands of decent Americans who simply want smaller govt is not the way to influence people, They may actually set the civil rights movement backwards. Shame.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we do a resolution against the REAL racism within the NAACP? The tea party stands for lower taxation, less government spending, less government and strengthen the economy. Not racism in the least.
> ...



Real American Patriots? LOL, name one thing they have done? They have done more to hurt the Black community then the KKK! They set the Black community up as a needy community that can't stand on its own. T

American Patriots, since when is it patriotic to racial discriminate? Not patriotic at all!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The NAACP has every right to discuss the Tea Party and their views towards race
> 
> - Racist signage openly accepted at rallies
> - Tea Party candidate Rand Paul openly opposing the civil rights act
> ...



I agree they do have every right, but they are not any better than the Tea Party.  Their organization is based upon racist principles and does nothing whatsoever constructive towards ending racism.

You cannot end racism with racism.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I have tried being polite with you for ten years.  

If I am polite to CONHog about it in ten years then you have the right to whine.  Until that time you are nothing more than a damned liar and never will be.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> How quickly we forget history and why there needed to be a colored people group.  They're still relevant.  Why are white folks threatened that blacks have a civil rights group?



Because some of those groups preach, "kill the white man".

Who knows what the NAACP says behind closed doors?

I despise the KKK because of their history for the very reason that they too preached killing people who were different than they.  Racism is wrong, period.  

You cannot eliminate racism using racism.

As for RW and your comments about the treatment of black people during the fight for Civil Rights, I agree with both of you.  The treatment was wrong and there is no excuse for it, but how long are we going to fight this battle.

Sooner or later we are going to have to come to grips with our past and get over it.  Sooner or later one side... the black side... is going to have to realize that there is nothing I or people like me can do about the past and accept the fact that I despise that part of our past almost as much as they do.

I cannot change the past.  All that I can do is work to improve the future.

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty

When the NAACP held their protest rallies they were met with fire hoses, attack dogs and billy clubs. But it is the Tea Baggers who claim they are being mistreated by the evil government

The NAACP saved this country from a revolution. In the 50s and 60s black churches were being bombed with people inside, blacks were taken from their beds and lynched, all white juries acquitted anyone acused of a crime against blacks. There was open warfare being directed against blacks by white racists and white politicians.

Most of us would have responded to such vile treatment with violence. It was the NAACP that insisted on a non-violent response. It was the NAACP that insisted on calmness and use of the media and courts to address their grievances

The NAACP saved this country from a race war


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > How quickly we forget history and why there needed to be a colored people group.  They're still relevant.  Why are white folks threatened that blacks have a civil rights group?
> ...



It is not up to you to decide when the NAACP is no longer needed. I am sure if you looked objectively at the plight of blacks in America vs that of the average Tea Bagger you would find the tea baggers don't have it that bad


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> How quickly we forget history and why there needed to be a colored people group.  They're still relevant.  Why are white folks threatened that blacks have a civil rights group?



So, someone saying they want to "kill cracker babies" is...what, exactly?

News Flash:  If you're white,militant black nationalists want _you_ dead, too.  But they appreciate the support you give them before they kill you.


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty


But not for you, whitey.


rightwinger said:


> The Tea Baggers are pretenders


The TEA Party is fighting for freedom and liberty for ALL Americans...not just some.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty
> ...



As an American...yes they did it for me too

The NAACP with its message of non-violent resistance prevented a race war and changed the country forever.

NAACP are REAL American Patriots who fought for Liberty

Tea Baggers are just pretenders


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Did I say it was up to me?

Problem is that the way things are going they will never get better.  We're moving in the wrong direction.

Fighting racism with racism only breeds more racism.

Immie


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty
> 
> When the NAACP held their protest rallies they were met with fire hoses, attack dogs and billy clubs. But it is the Tea Baggers who claim they are being mistreated by the evil government
> 
> ...



Man your dense. It was MLK and the civil rights activists, to which many where white, that brought about change. The NAACP did dick! Heck MLK wouldn't even approve of the NAACP and its racial discriminatory tactics! 

You deny the people who actually brought about change and you praise the ones (NAACP) that utilize the same tactic to which the civil rights activist fought against.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S38VioxnBaI]YouTube - TEA PARTY RACISM: What The Media Won't Show You About Teabagger Racism[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty
> ...



Sorry to see that you missed out on the entire Civil Rights movement. MLK was a part of the NAACP, together they defined what the civil rights movement would be. 

Believe it or not, the Right Wing Conservatives of the day considered the NAACP to be Communits, Race Baiters, Anarchists and anti-American

Sound familiar?

Fact is ....NAACP was and is a true American patriotic organization. They saw injustice, they saw Americans being denied their Constitutional rights, they saw organized government denying citizens their freedom

What did they do?  They used the court of public opinion and the federal courts to peacefully protest their plight. The NAACP should be a model for the wannabe Patriot pretender Tea Baggers to follow


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sky Dancer,

There is absolutely no proof that either one of those signs were being held/displayed by anyone associated with the Tea Party.  That is what bugs me about these kinds of things.  As disgusting as many of those signs are, we don't really know who was holding them up.  Everyone of them may very well have been held by "conservative" people at a Tea Party event, but then, everyone of them could also have been held by people that despise the Tea Party and wants to make them look like... well, idiots.

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The Tea Party right now is much more dillegent about the image they project and will expel those with obviously offensive signs.

Early in the movement the had an open door policy for any kook, birther, racist or anyone who had an Anti-Obama agenda. They paid a price for who they allowed to be called a Tea Party member


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

daveman said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > How quickly we forget history and why there needed to be a colored people group.  They're still relevant.  Why are white folks threatened that blacks have a civil rights group?
> ...



LOL


This angry black man nonsense has been used by white conservatives for 200+ years to spread fear in the electorate. Only republicans can keep you safe against the blackman

Glad to see it still lives within the daveman


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



And of course when you have a thousand tea party people holding signs and one asshole is holding a sign with the n word, where do you think the camera's pointed? And the next day the media projects the entire crowd as sharing in the same belief.  The fucking pathetic, biased, slanted ass media is to blame for the FALSE image of the tea party as being racist. And the liberals, that were quick to discredit the movement, bought into the BS like the sheep they are.


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Thank you for posting that.  Even in a video purporting to demonstrate "teabagger racism", only about half of those were racist.  Guess you couldn't find any more than that, huh?

But I'll play your game.  If you think a handful of racist nuts represents the entire movement, then all leftists agree with this:


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


"Only liberals can keep you safe from the evil KKKorporations."

It's funny how you pretend the left doesn't fear-monger.  

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, do you think the man who wants to kill white babies is just...kidding?


----------



## chanel (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah.  Looks like we are going to have to play that game Dave.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Not exactly sure what you are trying to say here.

Maybe I was not completely clear.  We don't even know that all (or any of) those signs were even displayed at a Tea Party event.  I've never been to one, so I don't know what happens there, but I simply do not know that those signs were held at a Tea Party Event or that they were even held by a "conservative".  

A picture may say a thousand words, but all of those words... may come from the fingers of Truthdoesn'tMatter for all we know.

Immie


----------



## chanel (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2010)

And republican's will NEVER get ANY credit for appointing the first African American Secrtaries of State because to black liberals they were just an "uncle Tom" and an "Aunt Jemimah" and "race sell-outs"


----------



## chanel (Jul 13, 2010)

Remember this guy:  Green Jobs Czar - Mumia Jamal Supporter

YouTube - Van Jones: Highlights from Radical, Anti-War Album


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

chanel said:


> Yeah.  Looks like we are going to have to play that game Dave.



"That's different.  Somehow.  It just is.  OH!  I know...the New Black Panther Party isn't racist.  Yeah, that's the ticket!"


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> And republican's will NEVER get ANY credit for appointing the first African American Secrtaries of State because to black liberals they were just an "uncle Tom" and an "Aunt Jemimah" and "race sell-outs"



Jeremy, white liberals portrayed them that way, too.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2010)

Very true. How dare I be so racially one sided in my observation.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



And denial is one of the strongest traits of Tea Baggers...

"It wasn't us"
"He must have been a Liberal plant"
"It was only one isolated incident"  (Repeated a hundred times)
"Its not us...its the liberal media trying to make us look bad"

In fact, the Tea Party was very lax in policing its message early on. Their attempt at "Everyone who hates Obama is welcome at the Tea Party"  backfired


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> And republican's will NEVER get ANY credit for appointing the first African American Secrtaries of State because to black liberals they were just an "uncle Tom" and an "Aunt Jemimah" and "race sell-outs"



Liberals have more respect for Colin Powell right now than conservatives do


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > And republican's will NEVER get ANY credit for appointing the first African American Secrtaries of State because to black liberals they were just an "uncle Tom" and an "Aunt Jemimah" and "race sell-outs"
> ...



Key words... "right now."


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are right and that is probably one of the big reasons I have not sought out any of their events, but the videos and pictures posted online do not prove anything.  There is no way to tell who made the video and who is in them.

I didn't claim that they were liberal plants, but I am not going to deny that possibility without some kind of evidence.

Immie


----------



## jillian (Jul 13, 2010)

Middleman said:


> NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com
> 
> The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement.
> 
> ...



is it 'pulling the race card' if they're correct?


----------



## topspin (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope they vote yes. This is not your wife catching you fucking your cousin. The non rejection of Obvious racist elects broadly on display needs to be officially tagged to the tea baggers. Independents need to know what's up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty
> 
> The Tea Baggers are pretenders



you have a real twisted view of what a patriot is Rw....if you consider guys who think like Sharpton and Jackson patriots....well then what can i tell you Rw......go for it ....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is made up of real American Patriots. They fought for REAL freedom and liberty
> ...



Patriots fight for the American way of life, liberty, freedom and are willing to give up their lives for their cause.

The NAACP fought for the rights of Americans to vote, the right to go where they wanted, the right to be accepted in your own country. 

Many NAACP members were killed in bombings, lynchings and assasinations. They stood by peacefully while they had firehoses sprayed on them, attack dogs and were beaten with clubs and spat upon.

Now what makes you think Tea Baggers are Patriots?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty
> 
> When the NAACP held their protest rallies they were met with fire hoses, attack dogs and billy clubs. But it is the Tea Baggers who claim they are being mistreated by the evil government
> 
> ...



yea back 50-60 years ago....lets talk 21st century Rw....back then they had a purpose and acted on that purpose and had a positive effect.....lets talk today....9 out of 10 times they are just reinforcing the "you are the victims" bullshit.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> It is not up to you to decide when the NAACP is no longer needed. I am sure if you looked objectively at the plight of blacks in America vs that of the average Tea Bagger you would find the tea baggers don't have it that bad



according to many poor blacks from other countrys...the "plight" of american blacks aint so bad either


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Their people were ACTUALLY being denied their Constitutional rights, their people were being beaten and killed, their people were denied the right to vote and the right to go where they want. They were denied fair trials. All this makes the Tea Partys "I don't like paying taxes" and "He is making me buy health insurance" seem petty
> ...



The NAACP is a Patriotic organization dedicated to ensuring that Americans have their rights protected against those seeking to infringe on their liberty. They have a solid reputation for peaceful protest and use of the American system of government to ensure human rights are protected. The NAACP is the same organization they were 50-60 years ago and they are hated by right wing conservatives just like they were then

You still have not answered what the Tea Party has done to be considered in the league of Patriots like the NAACP


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> As an American...yes they did it for me too
> 
> The NAACP with its message of non-violent resistance prevented a race war and changed the country forever.
> 
> ...



so all those WW2 Vets in the "tea-bagging" movement,as well as other Vets of foreign  wars are phonies....gotcha Rw....


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 13, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As an American...yes they did it for me too
> ...



What does that have to do with them being Tea Baggers?

Many members of the NAACP also fought in WWII only to come home and find they could not vote, could not eat in public restaurants, could not even use public rest rooms.

Show me a Tea Bagger who has had his liberty taken away like that


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





nothing....but you said they are not TRUE Patriots because they belong to some stupid organization....im sure anyone of them would tell you to stick it where the sun dont shine


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Many members of the NAACP also fought in WWII only to come home and find they could not vote, could not eat in public restaurants, could not even use public rest rooms.
> 
> Show me a Tea Bagger who has had his liberty taken away like that





ok ....what if i showed you a black one?....are you going to say he is a phony?....how about ANY minorities who just happen to agree with the "Tea-Baggers"....how about a Japanese who was in an internment camp during the 40's....but just happens to agree with the Baggers....is he a phony?....most of the blacks you talk about Rw are either real old or dead.....the ones of today have done nothing to equate what the ones in the 40's-60's did....its a different organization today Rw...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 13, 2010)

topspin said:


> I hope they vote yes. This is not your wife catching you fucking your cousin. The non rejection of Obvious racist elects broadly on display needs to be officially tagged to the tea baggers. Independents need to know what's up.



most "INDEPENDENTS" do know whats up....thats why we are independent....dont depend on one of those two Bullshit Political parties to tell us when to shit....


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

shining a light on racism is never bad


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

The NAACP is a racist organization as the name implies.


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks grand wizard


----------



## Middleman (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> thanks grand wizard



Put that ganga away and get a real job, bro'...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> thanks grand wizard



No...he's right.

The NAACP is a dinosaur that served it's purpose but their time has come and gone.

They're trying to remain relevant by causing divisions.

I think their mindset is similar to Obama's when he claims that Arizona's law is racist even before he took the time to read the friggen thing.

This is just an attempt to stain a grassroots movement that has nothing to do with race.

I think they should be more concerned with the New Black Panthers and their racism instead of the Tea Party and it's obvious lack of racist rhetoric.

Anyone who points this obvious fact out gets called a Grand Wizard which is typical.

If you can recognize real racism....you must be a member of the KKK. Right??

It's like the Rev. Jessie Jackson exclaiming that LeBron James is a runaway slave. That statement is hilarious...but a prime example of a race-baiter that sees racism in everything. LeBron made over $62 million dollars in Cleveland. That must be the new slavery these days.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




Patriots may have joined the Tea Party. That does not equate to the Tea Party being a patriotic organization. Anything the tea party has done pales in comparison to the Patriotic actions of the NAACP


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Many members of the NAACP also fought in WWII only to come home and find they could not vote, could not eat in public restaurants, could not even use public rest rooms.
> ...



They did not have their liberty taken away because they are Tea Baggers. The fact that a few token minorities participate in the Tea Party does not negate the fact that it is primarily an older white organization.
Dressing like a 1776 Patriot does not make you a patriot. The NAACP has been around for over 100 years and has earned their stripes as American Patriots. The Tea Baggers are pretenders when compared to the NAACP


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> shining a light on racism is never bad



true....but its funny when that light is shined on the group doing the shining, to show that they too, at times, are just a tad racist....theres an outcry .....i call it being a tad HYPERCRITICAL.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



and how old is the "Tea Party" compared to the NAACP?....


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

the tiny fraction of racism by blacks is not material enough to enter debate with people of reason. Too much white on black, like 99.99%

 Rastafari is the way


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You can't be serious.


The NAACP isn't even a civil rights organization. They're purely political in nature.

They're job is to keep us fighting amongst ourselves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> shining a light on racism is never bad



Exactly. Surely you're not suggesting that the NAACP (National Association for the Advancement of Colored People) don't practice racism? They are all about advancing their race, that's racism plain and simple. If you don't think so, then you cannot be against any group that advocates for advancements in their respective race, white supremacy groups included.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> the tiny fraction of racism by blacks is not material enough to enter debate with people of reason. Too much white on black, like 99.99%
> 
> Rastafari is the way



The quote feature is your friend.... you stupid fuck!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Boy have you missed the boat. The NAACP has been around for over 100 years fighting for Freedom and Liberty of Americans who have been denied their rights under the Constitution.

During this time, the right wing has called them communists, anarchists, un-american.....all while they fight for Liberty.

The NAACP has proved they are Patriots...the Tea Party just wears funny hats and pretends they are patriots


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ok ....what if i showed you a black one?....are you going to say he is a phony?....how about ANY minorities who just happen to agree with the "Tea-Baggers"....how about a Japanese who was in an internment camp during the 40's....but just happens to agree with the Baggers....is he a phony?....most of the blacks you talk about Rw are either real old or dead.....the ones of today have done nothing to equate what the ones in the 40's-60's did....its a different organization today Rw...
> ...


and blacks did not have LESS liberties because they belonged to the NAACP....they had less because they were BLACK.......
so that black guy i pointed out who was alive back in the 50's-60's DID NOT have to put up with the same shit the people you mention did? even today he doesnt?....he had more liberties than other blacks?....how about the Japanese guy i mentioned?....he had no liberties taken away?....so since they just happen to believe in a movement you dont....they are token minorities?....and i am sure Rw that back in 1909 the NAACP was considered by MANY Americans to be a joke.....it took them 50 years before they were finally heard....you know what Rw....i think the NAACP TODAY, has basically been an organization that keeps blacks back....they are in their way....and i think a hell of a lot of black people see this....others eat them up like they do Sharpton and Jackson....that being said,at one time i do recognize what they were, a group that helped many of the people they set out to help,and i will give them their dues for that.....but as with many "help" organizations,their effectiveness wanes each decade as blacks succeed more and more....blacks who have "made it" in this country in all probability do not need the NAACP...what can they do for them?.....its a different time and a different organization Rw....


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The NAACP is a racist organization as the name implies.



Exactly, there is an organization called the National Association for the Advancement of White People (NAAWP). They claim not to be racist and only promote the advancement of White people. However, they are rightfully labelled a racist organization and everyone accepts that. However, they have the same creed, mission, goals, objectives, discrimintaory intent and aspirations as the NAACP (except for White People), yet the NAACP is erroneously not consideration a racist organization but the NAAWP is! 

If you toss in La Raza (THE RACE), then you see another hypocrisy! An organization that preaches racial superior and sucession from the US is alright and legit group, because its NOT white! We do have a KKK member on the Supreme Court her name is Sonia Sotomayor!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The NAACP is a group of troublemakers with White taskmasters. They're existence depends on rich Democrats in positions of power. They serve no useful purpose because their main cause...the advancement of Blacks is no longer needed. Instead they cause divisions that hinder their own progress rather then give aid to it. 

You could say that the New Black Panthers is the only African-American group that doesn't have ties to whites in some shape or form. 

The NAACP really can't say honestly that racism on any level other then a personal level even exists anymore in America. They get a pass at every turn from our governments. They're consistently shown favoritism over every other race save Hispanics. 

The main sticking point seems to be reparations. Reparations for what I ask.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The NAACP is a racist organization as the name implies.



Nonsense.  It's a historic civil rights organization with a track record of accomplishment.  Rosa Parks was one of its members.  You have heard of Rosa Parks, haven't you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is a racist organization as the name implies.
> ...



Yea right.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Rosa Parks.  Read up on her accomplishment.  Never mind, perhaps you prefer to stay ignorant.

For everyone else:
http://library.thinkquest.org/J0112391/rosa_parks.htm


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Founded Feb. 12. 1909, the NAACP is the nation's oldest, largest and most widely recognized grassroots-based civil rights organization. Its more than half-million members and supporters throughout the United States and the world are the premier advocates for civil rights in their communities, campaigning for equal opportunity and conducting voter mobilization. 

Founding group 
The NAACP was formed partly in response to the continuing horrific practice of lynching and the 1908 race riot in Springfield, the capital of Illinois and resting place of President Abraham Lincoln. Appalled at the violence that was committed against blacks, a group of white liberals that included Mary White Ovington and Oswald Garrison Villard, both the descendants of abolitionists, William English Walling and Dr. Henry Moscowitz issued a call for a meeting to discuss racial justice. Some 60 people, seven of whom were African American (including W. E. B. Du Bois, Ida B. Wells-Barnett and Mary Church Terrell), signed the call, which was released on the centennial of Lincoln's birth. 

Other early members included Joel and Arthur Spingarn, Josephine Ruffin, Mary Talbert, Inez Milholland, Jane Addams, Florence Kelley, Sophonisba Breckinridge, John Haynes Holmes, Mary McLeod Bethune, George Henry White, Charles Edward Russell, John Dewey, William Dean Howells, Lillian Wald, Charles Darrow, Lincoln Steffens, Ray Stannard Baker, Fanny Garrison Villard, and Walter Sachs. 

Echoing the focus of Du Bois' Niagara Movement began in 1905, the NAACP's stated goal was to secure for all people the rights guaranteed in the 13th, 14th, and 15th Amendments to the United States Constitution, which promised an end to slavery, the equal protection of the law, and universal adult male suffrage, respectively. 

The NAACP's principal objective is to ensure the political, educational, social and economic equality of minority group citizens of United States and eliminate race prejudice. The NAACP seeks to remove all barriers of racial discrimination through the democratic processes.

The NAACP established its national office in New York City in 1910 and named a board of directors as well as a president, Moorfield Storey, a white constitutional lawyer and former president of the American Bar Association. The only African American among the organization's executives, Du Bois was made director of publications and research and in 1910 established the official journal of the NAACP, The Crisis. 
NAACP: 100 Years of History | NAACP


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

We were warned that once the Obama's approval ratings dropped, the cries OF RACISM would increase.
*IT'S ALL THEY GOT LEFT.*

looks like that has now begun.

the naacp has just shown themselves to be the joke that they have become.

and of course this story is the BIG NEWS OF THE DAY by the lapdog media.

things are going to get ugly this summer with ELECTIONS coming.

stand your ground folks. we CAN WIN.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Was she a member of the NAACP?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



She worked for them as a secretary.  Yes, she was a member, and has an honored place in history.  You remember the bus boycott in Montgomery, Alabama?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Oh ok then she was a racist.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Exactly.....Michelle herself stated that "Desert is not a right".

She's into telling everyone they need to settle for less instead of wanting to have a better life.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



She was a civil rights hero. 
When Rosa Parks refused on the afternoon of Dec. 1, 1955, to give up her bus seat so that a white man could sit, it is unlikely that she fully realized the forces she had set into motion and the controversy that would soon swirl around her.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



She's a racist, pure and simple.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



She's an American hero.  You have no idea what racism is and what Rosa Parks accomplished.

Racism was what she successfully fought.

BTW I'd be most happy if Texas seceded from the union.  Texas should be it's own country.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Is the NAACP as relevant as it was in the 50s and 60s?  Of course not
Should whites be able to pronounce they are no longer needed because you now have all your freedoms? No, that is up to the members of the NAACP to decide. When they declare "Mission Accomplished" they can go home.

Are they within their rights to be concerned with the agenda of the Tea Party?  Yes they are. Actions of the Tea Pary have shown they are less than sympathetic to the rights of Blacks.

- Tea Party candidate Rand Paul openly questioned the Civil Rights movement and had to think it over when asked if he favored repeal

- Tea Party members singled out black Congressmen for abuse and reportedly called them the N word. 

- Tea Party rallies have contained many messages that are either subtly or openly racist

If the NAACP has a concern about the Tea Party movement they have a right to address it. That document the Tea Party waves says they do


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



As lonestar demonstrate once again why the NAACP is necessary even today


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



so you're saying the Naacp is needed to "stomp on our rights of FREEDOM OF SPEECH"?

we NEED the NAACP like we needed the KKK.

both were hateful, wrongheaded, and supported by the left. go figure.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Lonestar sounds like the KKK.  It's ok for him to spout off but it's not ok for the NAACP to have free speech.  Yeah right.  The NAACP came into being because of lynchings.  You've heard of those, haven't you?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

And take notice folks.

Michelle Obama showed up at this little hatefest against the Amercian people put on by the Naacp.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Successfully fought? Bullshit! Racism is thriving, especially in the black communities and the NAACP and their ilk are fueling the fire. 

Nice strawman, too bad it does nothing to help your argument. Fact is the NAACP is a racist group by definition.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



It's no more necessary than the KKK, La Raza or any other racist organization.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Has the NAACP ever burned down someones house?
Have they ever lynched someone?

Your comparison is repulsive


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Please point out where I said anything about denying the NAACP's right to free speech. 

Fact is they're entitled to spread as much racist hate around as they wish, but don't condemn others when they do the same.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Has the Tea Party people ever burned down a house?
Have they ever lynched anyone?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Texas may be a bit behind the times, at least Lonestar is.

KKK Dorm at Texas U May Finally Get a Name Change
&#8220;During the 1950s, the memory and history of Professor Simkins supported the university&#8217;s resistance to integration. As the university faced pressure to admit African-American students, the university&#8217;s faculty council voted to name a dormitory after the Klansman and law professor. The dormitory carries his name to the present day. During this time period, alumni also presented the law school with a portrait of Professor Simkins. Portraits and a bust of Professor Simkins occupied prominent positions within the law school through the 1990s.&#8221;
KKK Dorm at Texas U May Finally Get a Name Change | ChattahBox News Blog


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Not yet.  The Tea Party is hanging out with David Duke so who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Did you blast Robert Byrd and his affiliations with the Klan?

But I digress, your attempt to change the subject is pretty lame.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You have evidence that suggest they will in the future?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

OOOOHHH a resolution!!!

Oh my fucking gawwwd how terrifying.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> OOOOHHH a resolution!!!
> 
> Oh my fucking gawwwd how terrifying.



The Tea Party is horribly threatened.  I'm sure that's really gonna curb their verbally and physically abusive racist behavior.  NOT.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you blast those that supported Robert Byrd? Oh by the way , you did know that the KKK was an arm of the Democratic party, didn't you?

"Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds." 

"I am a former kleagle of the Ku Klux Klan in Raleigh County and the adjoining counties of the state .... The Klan is needed today as never before and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia .... It is necessary that the order be promoted immediately and in every state of the Union. Will you please inform me as to the possibilities of rebuilding the Klan in the Realm of W. Va .... I hope that you will find it convenient to answer my letter in regards to future possibilities."

-- Former Klansman and current US Senator Robert Byrd, a man who is referred to by many Democrats as the "conscience of the Senate".

"I'll have those n*ggers voting Democratic for the next 200 years." -- Lyndon B. Johnson to two governors on Air Force One according Ronald Kessler's Book, "Inside The White House" 

"I think one man is just as good as another so long as he's not a n*gger or a Chinaman. Uncle Will says that the Lord made a White man from dust, a ****** from mud, then He threw up what was left and it came down a Chinaman. He does hate Chinese and Japs. So do I. It is race prejudice, I guess. But I am strongly of the opinion Negroes ought to be in Africa, Yellow men in Asia and White men in Europe and America." Harry Truman (1911) in a letter to his future wife Bess 

"Theres some people whove gone over the state and said, Well, George Wallace has talked too strong about segregation. Now let me ask you this: how in the name of common sense can you be too strong about it? Youre either for it or youre against it. Theres not any middle ground as I know of." -- Democratic Alabama Governor George Wallace (1959) 

"Some junior high n*gger kicked Steve's ass while he was trying to help his brothers out; junior high or sophomore in high school. Whatever it was, Steve had the n*gger down. However it was, it was Steve's fault. He had the n*gger down, he let him up. The n*gger blindsided him." -- Roger Clinton, the President's brother on audiotape


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOHHH a resolution!!!
> ...



omg, a utter garbage.ugh


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP is a racist organization as the name implies.
> ...



Historic track records can mean very little over time. What was the Democratic parties strongest point through 1830s to the 1860s? To keep negros under a state of slavery. What about during the 1st half of the 20th century? Maintain segregation!!!

I also LOVE how liberals attribute success to organizations that DON'T deserve it! The civil rights movement worked because of BRAVE civil rights workers who were both WHITE and BLACK!!! They worked because a great leader  Martin Luther King Jr. preached the message judge me not by the color of my skin but the content of my character. He would disapprove of the NAACP and its racial segregation and discriminatory message, actions and motivation! 

Blacks (as should all HUMAN BEINGS) should do their best to follow MLK's message! Too bad so many of them are so uneducated to what he preached that they try to associate him with black power! Nothing could be further than the truth!


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Worse.  _They disagreed with liberals_.


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

no but the tea party spits in a Black Congressman's face and gleefully hold up racist signs. Now you'll say they don't sanction everyone there, they should control them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> no but the *tea party spits in a Black Congressman's face *and gleefully hold up racist signs. Now you'll say they don't sanction everyone thier, they should control them.



Prove it.


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> no but the tea party spits in a Black Congressman's face...


It's funny that you're pretending something accidental was done on purpose.


topspin said:


> ...and gleefully hold up racist signs. Now you'll say they don't sanction everyone thier, they should control them.


Thanks for demonstrating that you neither understand nor support Freedom of Assembly.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> no but the tea party spits in a Black Congressman's face and gleefully hold up racist signs. Now you'll say they don't sanction everyone thier, they should control them.



you liar. if ANYONE spit in someones face they would of PRESSED charges.
you lefties just make up more and more crap to fit you little agenda of calling American citizens who belong to TEA PARTY, (and there are millions around the country), *RACIST*. it's all you lefties have left.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > no but the tea party spits in a Black Congressman's face and gleefully hold up racist signs. Now you'll say they don't sanction everyone thier, they should control them.
> ...



You righties aren't any better with your crappola on the DoJ Black Panther case.

The Tea Party has a lunatic fringe - just like the left does - and it's very loud and adept at trying to claim the Tea Party movement.

Don't blame the Lefties for listening to the message when few seem to be distancing themselves from it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



you mean like how the Democrats tried distancing themselves from the KKK by electing one to be a Senator.
I guess that's how it works folks, the Tea Party should "embrace" the fringe elements like the Democrats do.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Nice deflection.

Like I said, you "righties" aren't any better with your crappola.  In fact, you're rather pathetic if you have to go back that far in history to pick an example.

There's certainly racist individuals in both parties, but you, in particular, seem more intent on screaming racism at every twinge then you do at condemning your own lunatic fringe that is rapidly becoming identified with the Tea Party movement.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Looks like you have.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



ummmmmmmmsure. pfeeesh


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I did not see where the TP was compared to the KKK.

I still find comparisons of a Patriotic organization like the NAACP to the KKK to repulsive. The NAACP has spent 100 years being nonviolent in the face of extreme violence from white terrorists


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 14, 2010)

The TEA Baggers are exactly the same as the KKK - they despise all minorities even the President. 
The Klan only hated Catholics, Negros, Jews, etc etc etc etc etc etc..................................


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The TEA Baggers are exactly the same as the KKK - they despise all minorities even the President.
> The Klan only hated Catholics, Negros, Jews, etc etc etc etc etc etc..................................



Nice bit of hyperbole there.

Exactly how are the Tea Partiers in anyway similar to the KKK as a movement?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



awww, but you lefties didn't find a damn thing wrong with comparing Bush to Hitler.
remember, BushHitler.
and what's with this "patriotic" crap applied to any lefty organization today. since when is it patriotic to fight against your own country and it's citizens ?
your alls faux outrage is surly one sided and a real joke. I'm not sure ANYONE takes you folks serious anymore, I know I don't.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Comparisons to the KKK have become as careless and ignorant as comparisons to Hitler, Nazi's, Stalin, Fascism....etc


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Wrong.

Comparisons like that just show the person's utter ignorance of history.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How did you go from praising the NAACP to praising the ACLU in one post?

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I never compared Bush to Hitler
I would never compare the Tea Party to the KKK....you did though

The NAACP did fight for this country. They fought for Liberty, they fought for freedom and they did so while risking their own lives

More than can be said about the phoney Tea Baggers


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My bad...thanks for the catch....I meant NAACP

I'll save the ACLU for another thread


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh dear me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then you're stupid. The NAACP passed some kind of bullshit resolution claiming the TP were a bunch of racist, if that's not akin to calling them the KKK then I don't know what is.

NAACP is a racist group. Period.


----------



## chanel (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...asses-resolution-condemning-naacp-racism.html


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



AWWwwwwww

And the Tea Party never called anyone names?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The NAACP has fought terrorism in this country long before 9-11. It was the NAACP fighting for the Constitutional rights of Americans, the NAACP fighting for the right to vote, the NAACP fighting against known terrorists going free

They are true Patriots in our society....the Tea Baggers just run around wearing silly costumes that make them feel like Patriots.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2010)

The NAACP is a political front for the democratic party. Their tax exempt status NEEDS TO BE REVOKED!!!!!!!!! end of story.


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh sorry, I didn't know he spit in the Black Congressman's face by accident. Nevermind


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stop dreaming.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



holy smokes, I guess no tea bagging American fought and died to help give them rights to all them people, oh no,.
you are one lost sheep. sheesh


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 14, 2010)

Couldn't say it any better than Michelle!!! 




> Townhall - Michelle Malkin - The National Association for the Advancement of Coddled People
> Before the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People decided to ride the anti-tea party wave back to political relevancy, its most recent activist crusade involved a silly space-themed Hallmark graduation card. Yes, the NAACP has been lost in space for quite some time now. And blaming whitey will no longer cut it.
> 
> In June, the Los Angeles chapter of the NAACP demanded that the greeting card be pulled because it used the term "black holes" (which the bionically equipped ears of the p.c. police insisted sounded like "black whores"). "It sounds like a group of children laughing and joking about blackness," one NAACP official complained.
> ...


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jul 14, 2010)

If you ask me this latest "Cry Wolf Crap" is nothing but fear mongering by the NAACP and The Obama administration, they believe if they can falsely accuse Tea Party Members of being Racist, then that will be all the more success of getting NAACP Members to get out and vote Democrat. As a non-profit organization, is it not against the Tax Codes to use the organization for Vote Getting? (not sure, just asking).....

one problem I see is this False accusation can have another effect; it only heats up the us-them problem between Blacks and Whites, it seems every time America makes progress in uniting all people some Jerk or Jerks try to sir up Tensions and make mindless accusations.

There will unfortunately always be Racists, but to say The Tea Party Supports Racists is only Ignorance and most likely a way to grow the coffers of the NAACP with new membership dues.

.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 14, 2010)

you are right gremlin.

and don't think for one minute that the Obama's and his comrades in arms administration didn't have a HAND in all this.

after all, Michelle attended the race baiting event.

WAKE UP PEOPLE.


----------



## chanel (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes.  It's become clearer and clearer that this administration and its powerful supporters don't give a flying fuck about the people they are supposedly representing.  It's about political power and votes.  How sad for those who believed in them.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is true that the NAACP was instrumental in the fight for civil rights and I applaud them for that, but I cannot agree that they are not a racist organization.

When they start working for the betterment of all people not just certain people, I will change my mind on that.

Immie


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> *I have absolutely no problem condemning racism in the Tea Party*, but I believe the racism in the NAACP should be condemned as should all racism nationwide.
> 
> Immie




Got any proof of this "racism"... I have'nt seen it, and Andrew Brietbart is on record with a $100,000 reward for this "proof".

Go cash in and get rich, or STFU!


----------



## The Infidel (Jul 14, 2010)

topspin said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't know he spit in the Black Congressman's face by accident. Nevermind



He didnt "spit" in anyones face.... have you ever gotten so mad while yelling at someone that "spittle" flew out? I have, and I dont recall getting acused of spitting on them.  Its called being an idiotic angry man, but not racist!

You race-baiters are soooooo sickeningly stupid its almost comical.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Couldn't say it any better than Michelle!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbelievable.   Not only is it utterly absurd to think 'black holes' used in the context of science is in any way a 'racist' term, but all intelligent black people everywhere should be rising up in protest of any advocate group for anything or anybody trying to make something racist out of it.

I get sick to death of political correctness crap anyway and more and more words and imagery being declared taboo because somebody wants to make something racist out of it.  It stupid.  It is offensive.  It is ignorant.  And it should not be tolerated by intelligent people anywhere.  It's enough to make a person a racist.

Harumph.

(Sorry about that.  Back to your regularly sceduled programming here.)


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 14, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > *I have absolutely no problem condemning racism in the Tea Party*, but I believe the racism in the NAACP should be condemned as should all racism nationwide.
> ...



Tell me how to get ahold of Brietbart that would be an easy 100k.  Also, I've never seen the offer.  I don't bother reading Brietbart unless it is in reference to a discussion on site.  Have a link to the offer?

Their name alone is racist.

Immie


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 14, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry, I didn't know he spit in the Black Congressman's face by accident. Nevermind
> ...




if someone's spittle flies into my face, because that someone is screaming into my face like a fucking lunatic, then that is per se not only disgusting, rude and uncalled for, but, depending on what he screams, if it is even comprehensible, it can be racist.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Rosa Parks earned her praise.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yes they fought and died fighting for freedom and when they got home from fighting in other countries certain Americans were less free than others.

Black Americans came back from WWII and Korea only to find that the American ideals they fought for were not available to them


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The original terrorists in this country were white and came in the middle of the night. They would openly bomb churches, grab innocent people from their beds and lynch them and openly brag about it. These terrorists were supported by their local and state governments and were never convicted regardless of the evidence against them

The Patriotic NAACP engaged in peaceful protest, boycotts and engaged worldwide media attention to their plight and finally got Federal intervention to enforce the Constitution

What exactly maked Tea Baggers Patriots?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So what. You're talking ancient history.

You talk about it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 14, 2010)

Most of the Negros drafted into service in WWII were kept behind the "lines" doing menial work. They were not trusted.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Most of the Negros drafted into service in WWII were kept behind the "lines" doing menial work. They were not trusted.



During Korea the 24th Infantry was mostly Black. They were the first to get the full brunt of the N. Korean attack in the Korean peninsula. What I've read on the subject they claim that many of them wouldn't fight because they didn't feel they should fight for a country that treated them like second-classed citizens.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Most of the Negros drafted into service in WWII were kept behind the "lines" doing menial work. They were not trusted.



Who is that a picture of in your avatar?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well assuming you're bright enough to know that the Tea Partiers and the KKK are not the same thing, in no way related, and are mostly 180 degree opposite in their perspectives, values, and goals, then perhaps you might see that the Tea Partiers are promoting Constitutional law, fiscal integrity in government, and unalienable rights as the Founders defined those.

What exactly do you see unpatriotic about that?

To compare the Tea Partiers with the KKK, which you did in a subtle manner in your post, is as offensive as comparing the NAACP to black groups that promote killing crackers and their babies before black power will be achieved.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Why is David Duke courting the Tea Party?  Why are there militias in the Tea Party?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I had no idea that David Duke was courting the Tea Party.  I am absolutely 100% certain that no Tea Party group anywhere is courting him however, and that is what is important in assessing the Tea Partiers.

You might as well ask why that black dude was making his hateful black power speech including killing crackers and their babies to a peaceful group of people celebrating African heritage.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



David Duke has noticed the Tea Party is a white movement.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeNBsD8iRc[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > and blacks did not have LESS liberties because they belonged to the NAACP....they had less because they were BLACK.......
> ...



i notice you danced around the questions i asked...but its cool....and you dont think that a great many members of the NAACP are less than sympathetic to the rights of white people?..... and i can care less about the "Tea Party" Rw.....what they do or dont do has no effect on me....if some of them are bigots it will come out in time as it already has....people of all sorts are paying way to much attention to these people.....especially those on the left....WAY to much attention....


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2010)

Liberal racism...
http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/guideDesc.asp?catid=162&type=issue


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the Negros drafted into service in WWII were kept behind the "lines" doing menial work. They were not trusted.
> ...



I'm going to have to ask for a link on this one.......it is too preposterous...even for you


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Where did I ever compare the Tea Baggers to the KKK?

I am merely establishing the fact that the NAACP are actual patriots while the Tea Baggers run around in funny hats pretending to be patriots


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Tea Party won't have anything to do with a racist like David Duke.

Militias are not automatically racists. You seem to have fallen pray to the left's stereotypical psycho-babble.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The NAACP is not actual patriots. They work to further their own cause. The cause of this country is last on their minds.

Tea Party members can't be assumed to be patriots....mainly because they're fighting for  freedom from over taxation....nothing more.


----------



## kal-el (Jul 14, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> The Tea Party won't have anything to do with a racist like David Duke.



Umm, David Duke has a doctorate degree and was a member of the House of Representatives. Yes, he was a KKK member, but so was Baird, and besides that was 30 years ago. I've read his book, "My Awakening", and in the 700 pages you will find no racial epithets whatsoever.


----------



## topspin (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the tea baggers are very much like kkk lite. They leave the hoods home in the day time. I hope the resolution passes. Racist wouldn't think the NAACP is good for the country.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



There are many societies and special interest groups that work for the betterment of certain groups of people defined by race, ethnicity, religion, gender, nationality:

NAACP
AIPAC
Anti-Defamation League
NAAA
AARP
CANF
MAPA
Catholic Alliance
National Mexican-American Anti-Defamation Committee
Uyghur American Association
Sikh American Legal Defense and Education Fund

etc etc etc


Are all these groups "ists" of some sort?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



There are many people still alive who remember that and lived through it.  If it's still in living memory, then it's not "ancient history".


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



When is the NRA going to start fighting for ALL Constitutional rights?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 14, 2010)

kal-el said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party won't have anything to do with a racist like David Duke.
> ...



He's still a white supremacist.  You must have missed the link I put to his utube addressing the Tea Party.

According to David Duke it's all about being white.


----------



## kal-el (Jul 14, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> He's still a white supremacist.



Thats your opinion. You're only saying because he is white. FYI, David Duke doesnt believe that any race should be supreme or rule over any other. Thats where I share ideological ideas with Dr. Duke. Everybody has a home. Japanese have Japan, Chinese have China, Hispanics have Puerto Rico, Mexico, etc, etc. Blacks have Africa, Somalia, Ugnada, not to mention Liberia which we gave them. White countries are for everybody. Just what do you think will be the ultimate result of all this immigration? The problem isnt that theres not enough whites, but theres too many non-whites.




> You must have missed the link I put to his utube addressing the Tea Party.



I've seen most of his vids.



> According to David Duke it's all about being white.



In being white youve won the genetics lottery. Whites have tremendous ingenuity and have invented so much. In Africa, to this day theres people that live in straw huts, hell birds and gophers have better mechanical ingenuity than your average African. Everybody wants to live in white nations to benefit off our vast wealth of knowledge and liquidity.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 14, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't know all of those, but from what I can tell of the ones I know... yes.

You forgot CAIR and La Raza too

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 14, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I am not a member of the NRA, have no plans of ever becoming a member of the NRA and can't answer your question as I don't read any of their literature.  I do, however, support our 2nd Amendment rights as I see them.  

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Agreed.   I'm not a member of the NRA either, but at such time as the courts hand down a ruling that violates the Second Amendment, I'll be looking for a chapter to join.  As it is now, I do read some of their stuff and find myself agreeing and sometimes disagreeing with them.

But I am glad there is a group focused on Second Amendment rights and watching the store for us there.  They are well organized enough and well researched enough that it is unlikely our government at any level could take any action that would jeopardize our Second Amendment rights without the NRA knowing about it and putting out an alert.

I see that as a very healthy thing.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> I have absolutely no problem condemning racism in the Tea Party, but I believe the racism in the NAACP should be condemned as should all racism nationwide.
> 
> Immie




And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Cause lower taxes and spending only what we can afford is such a racist policy.




I wish you fucking dumbass Tea bastards will quit playing stupid as if no one sees through your pseudo pro-Constitution cover, the fact of the matter is racism exists within the Tea Bastards and the NAACP was criticizing the Tea Bastards for not taking the racist elements within it to task for their racist signs and slander. No one has said that calling for lower taxes and spending what we can afford is racist, thats a fucking ad hominem.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > so on what grounds do you claim the NAACP is racist?



Farrakhan is the leader of the Nation of Islam, not the NAACP, lets not start playing the guilt by association card because thats a battle you will lose you dipshit.


----------



## Tank (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.



Ummm, there name says for the advancement of colored people.

Can it get any clearer?


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> I wonder when they are going to go after Obama and the congressional Democrats for Making every issue about race, and being the most divisive Government we have ever had.




Noboby's making every issue about race except for the Republicans, Democrats in a lot of cases are just calling a spade a spade, the problem with you Republicans asswipes is that when an issue is clearly about race you avoid addressing and accusing others of playing the race card and being divisive when all they doing is pointing out whats obvious and visible to all.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.
> ...



The name of the NAACP was originally called the Niagra Movement, then it changed to NAACP to most advance anti lynching policies, thats what the whole movement was founded you dumbass, it never advanced any racist agenda for blacks who were called colored when the organization was founded.


----------



## Tank (Jul 15, 2010)

Do they want to advance or be equal?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2010)

kal-el said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party won't have anything to do with a racist like David Duke.
> ...



I'm sure he's cleaned up his act because of his political aspirations but I'm sorry.....once a Klansman always a Klansman.

He still felt the need to join such a group.....something I would never do.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're full of shit. And your strawman is weak.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> kal-el said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



That's his opinion. Do you share the opinions of all your fellow liberal idiots?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

What has the NAACP accomplished in the last 20 years?


----------



## topspin (Jul 15, 2010)

this issue is not to unite klansman or moron white trailer trash. It's to roll out the message to thier group and right thinking people to see "what's up whit Dat".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

topspin said:


> this issue is not to unite klansman or moron white trailer trash. It's to roll out the message to thier group and right thinking people to see "what's up whit Dat".



What has the NAACP accomplished in the past 20 years?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> When is the NRA going to start fighting for ALL Constitutional rights?



maybe when the ACLU starts defending the 2nd Amendment....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> He's still a white supremacist.  You must have missed the link I put to his utube addressing the Tea Party.
> 
> According to David Duke it's all about being white.



according to Al Sharpton its all about being black....so whats your point?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

kal-el said:


> In being white youve won the genetics lottery. Whites have tremendous ingenuity and have invented so much. In Africa, to this day theres people that live in straw huts, hell birds and gophers have better mechanical ingenuity than your average African. Everybody wants to live in white nations to benefit off our vast wealth of knowledge and liquidity.



your talking about Duke NOT being a racist anymore and you post this kind of shit?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



well "DIPSHIT"  why dont you show us something where the NAACP tells Louie to go fuck himself when he makes his Racist statements?......and gee...you show us a video of this clown speaking at one of their conventions....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.
> ...



i dont think that in itself is racist.....its what they or their members do that would make them racists....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when they are going to go after Obama and the congressional Democrats for Making every issue about race, and being the most divisive Government we have ever had.
> ...



oh give me a fucking break "asswipe"....like Democrats dont play the race card....who the fuck are you trying to kid?...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.
> ...



And while 'advancement' of a particular group would be a soft racism; i.e. one not necessarily intended to give the group extraordinary power or advantage, the fact that it targets a specific group of people based on color is what makes it racist.

Change the name to National Association for the Advancement of Caucasian People or
National Association for the Advancement of People of European Descent or
National Association for the Advancement of White or light skinned People, and I'm quite sure there would be no effort to downplay the racist connotations of that.


----------



## chanel (Jul 15, 2010)

and of course they wouldn't get tax exempt status.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Bullshit, the NAACP was created during a time in our country when acts of overt, violent racism was prevalent and as time moved on the organization dedicated itself to fighting for the rights of disenfranchised African Americans primarly but not solely. The NAACP does not advance any racist agendas for black people and many people were lynched for associting with the NAACP, think Megar Evers for example, you need to go back and do some fucking research before you start letting dumbshit fly out of your mouth by playing word games. David Duke does have a group called NAAWP and I want you to compare his group with the NAACP and tell is there any similarity you piece of shit.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



What has the NAACP accomplished in the last 20 years?


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




No bud, you're full of shit and haven't read your fucking history.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Do your research and take a look for yourself dumbfuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



That's what I thought. Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

"The NAACP got on the front page this week because of a resolution condemning the tea-party movement for harboring racist elements.

A fight draws attention, but this use of moral outrage isn't as effective a tool as it was in the 1960s, when discrimination was more blatant, and we knew less about how our brains work.

The tea-party movement has racist elements that ought not be tolerated by its leadership.

But a lot of what hurts black folks and everyone else these days are the unconscious biases that drive people's attitudes and behaviors. Making people aware of those biases, or even better, exorcising them would help reduce the disparities that afflict our country.

The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), which has been fighting for equality for 101 years, has adapted to the times before.

It spent its early years fighting against lynchings and anti-black riots.

It evolved as the country changed, fighting for access to education and jobs. The U.S. has improved tremendously over that century, but the journey isn't complete.

Most Americans want nothing to do with racism. And yet something is still not right.

The explanation that shows up so often now in social science and brain science: unconscious bias. The garbage in our heads about blacks, women, gays, old people. Our brains have a set of stereotypes about everyone, some good, some bad, all with the potential to shape our thoughts and actions without a conscious thought.

Tests show 75 percent of white people and half of black people unconsciously associate black people with negative traits and white people with positive traits. (Take one of the tests yourself, implicit.harvard.edu.)

We need to talk about that more. It's usually not part of media analyses of incidents where race seems to be an issue. Incidents are reduced to a simplistic either it's racist or it isn't.
It may be frustrating, but research shows that mentioning racism or correcting someone's facts is likely to get the offending party to dig in his heels.

The Marysville School Board member who sent an e-mail about race and intelligence, backed off at first but then started sounding like his was still an argument that needed to be made.

He was not a racist, he said. Racist or not, if his thinking was shaped by ideas that are racist, that cannot have been good for the district.

He was on the board seven years before the e-mail. Waiting for someone to slip and then chastising them is no way to combat discrimination.

Making people more aware of how their brains work would help. And for groups like the NAACP, sometimes the best thing would be to address remedies directly to the unconscious brain.

Some politicians and most advertisers are good at crafting messages that bypass the conscious brain and lead us to feel good about their product.

The NAACP should figure out a way to do that. Drowning out negative images with positive ones has potential. It won't work on racists, nothing will, but it could help other people purge some of their negative filters."
Jerry Large | Unconscious bias is real challenge | Seattle Times Newspaper

This is a very thoughtful editorial and I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Perhaps you overlooked the part where I did not criticize or misrepresent the NAACP in any way.

I am simply making the point that ANY organization no matter WHY it was organized or what its stated purpose is or what its history is will be racist if it singles out any particular race for special treatment or consideration.  It is basing policy or expectations or activity based on the color of a person's skin that makes something racist.

All racism is not evil or hateful or intended to diminish or harm anybody.  And some racism is.

But until all Americans of all skin colors and ethnicities learn to stop separating ourselves into groups and see all of us as Americans, we will never become a colorblind society where the color of one's skin does not determine policy or opportunity.  We can still enjoy each other's cultural heritage, but we don't have to treat each other as people that must be treated differently than other people.

When we reach that point, racism will no longer be a problem in America.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It we had no racism we would have no need for civil rights organizations like the NAACP.  Somebody has to speak up about the racist elements in the Tea Party.  They don't appear to be addressing the problem on their own.

"Remember in the 1990s when Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan was fanning racial animus, spewing anti-Semitism and spinning conspiracy theories about the government actively targeting black men for annihilation? African American lawmakers were called upon nationally and locally, particularly in New York, to denounce Farrakhan. It was unfair to ask elected officials to condemn his every crackpot utterance. But it was also a no-brainer for serious politicians to make clear that Farrakhan didn&#8217;t speak for them lest their work and priorities get derailed. Tea Party leaders who don&#8217;t want their real concerns crowded out by the radical elements around them must -- MUST -- do the same."
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/postpartisan/2010/07/is_the_us_playing_a_big_enough.html


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Thge NAACP for the last 20 years being doing what its always been doing, speaking out against the injustices against African Americans, sponsoring voter registration drives and looking to get young people involved with their movement, which is not anti white which means the racism charge is a heap of shit.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The NAACP is not about racial separatism and advocates nothing special on behalf of African Americans and contrary to your bullshit, all racism and prejudice is wrong, there is no such thing as good racism and or helpful racism, stop fucking deluding yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



So they've been speaking out. Wow great feat! Tell me these get out the vote drives and getting people involved in their movement. Exactly how many of those people were white?


Oh and you forgot to include their condemnation of the NBPP's latest racist tirade.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I think you don't understand the point I was making, and probably won't for awhile because you seem to be such an angry, intolerant person, but thanks for trying.

As for any racism in the Tea Party movement, I'm afraid I simply haven't seen any, but if you guys will point it out, I'll be happy to denounce it with you.

Of course there are some racists in the Tea Party movement.  You aren't going to be able to gather tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of people into one place for one purpose without also gathering in a few racists.  I don't care WHAT the gathering is or what it is about.  I doubt you can point out a single organization anywhere that can say no racist exists within its midst.

The the movement itself racist?   Sorry, haven't seen it.    But if anybody can identify it, I'll sure join with you in condemning it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

In fact, I wonder what the NAACP would think if the Tea Partiers issued a resolution decrying the racist elements in the NAACP?

Wouldn't that be fair?

How do you think the morning headlines would read?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

The NAACP decries _racist elements_ within the Tea Party.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> In fact, I wonder what the NAACP would think if the Tea Partiers issued a resolution decrying the racist elements in the NAACP?
> 
> Wouldn't that be fair?
> 
> How do you think the morning headlines would read?



Is that your stance that a civil rights organization, the NAACP is racist because it has 'colored people' in its name?  I think we can all agree that the Tea Party movement, as it stands today, is overwhelmingly white, working to middle class, and overwhelmingly disdainful of President Obama and his policies.   They don't help themselves comparing the President to Stalin and Hitler.

Some protesters shouted racial epithets at Black congressmen but that does not make the whole organizaton racist.  It merely indicates there are racist elements in the party, which is what the NAACP claims.   Having David Duke as it's champion is not helping the Tea Party seem moderate.  Neither is trying to get a militia going in Oklahoma.

They aren't moderate, that's the point.  They see themselves as revolutionaries.
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0410/35754.html


----------



## Tank (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> The NAACP decries _racist elements_ within the Tea Party.



Is that okay with you?  Is it okay with you if the Tea Partiers decry racist elements withint the NAACP?

Doesn't that seem fair to you?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP decries _racist elements_ within the Tea Party.
> ...



All's fair in love and war.
Matthew Yglesias  Racist Signs at Tea Parties


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


>




poor guy, so persecuted. i will shed some tears for him, and for all of you oppressed little whiners.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



What was racist about that sign? Are you suggesting all Kenyans are black? I think Ryan Hall among other white Kenyans would disagree.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Homey don't say dat?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, I wonder what the NAACP would think if the Tea Partiers issued a resolution decrying the racist elements in the NAACP?
> ...



We continue to have a problem communicating Sky.

I think I went into some detail that there are no gatherings or organizations of people without a few of those probably being racist.   That is certainly true of the NAACP.

I think the NAACP are major HYPOCRITES if they presume to judge the Tea Partiers because there are a few racists in their midst, and don't acknowledge the racists in their own midst.

Further, the NAACP has yet to show me that their complaint is even valid.  At our local Tea Party events, a very few people we know to be Tea Partiers brought signs that we thought offensive or inappropriate and we asked those people to put them away.  In every single case they did.

There have been a couple of occasions in which people brought offensive signs and refused to put them away.  They also were not known to anybody within the Tea Party group and refused to give their names.  But they worked really hard to be sure they got in front of the TV cameras every chance they get.

We have had similar reports from other Tea Party representatives in neighboring states.

But again, in my opinion, the NAACP is WAY out of line and major hypocrites in this.  And Also, there is zero evidence that the Tea Party movement has any emphasis, or is pushing for any policy that could be evenly remotely be identified as racist.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


  I asked a question hoping for a direct answer.  Do you think the NAACP is a racist organizaton or a civil rights organization?  Is the Tea Party movement overwhelmingly white, and critical of President Obama and his policies or not?  Have they gone as far as calling him Hitler and Stalin?  Do they see themselves as revolutionaries and have they floated the idea of a tea party miliia in Oklahoma?

The NAACP's resolution stands as correct.  There are racist elements in the Tea Party.  The NAACP was right to take a stand.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Oh so he's making fun of Eminem and most white folks in "Nawlins" ( that's New Orleans for you white liberal elitist)...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > The NAACP decries _racist elements_ within the Tea Party.
> ...



Do you think the NAACP hasn't been called names before?

They have been called Communists, Anti-american, race baiters, anarchists...

Same names the Tea Party calls Obama


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I think we communicate quite well.  We're opponents.  I support the NAACP.  You support the Tea Party.   There are racist elements in the Tea Party and the NAACP is right to decry them.

When I take the broad view I see the Tea Party and the NAACP as completely interdependent.

They need each other.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Yes the NAACP is racist.

Yes the Tea party is mostly white as is the entire United States of America.

Yes the Tea Party is critical of Obama's policies, it's not personal.

Yes some idiots may have compared Obama to Hitler and/or Stalin. But those on the left have fo reight years made the same comparisons about Bush. ( And I didn't hear a peep out of you condeming it)

No the tea Partiers do not see themselves as revolutionaries perse, that what idiot leftist do. 

Provide a link for you claim about a "tea party militia" in Oklahoma. I haven't heard any such thing. Of course you do know that forming a militia is a Constituional right we Americans have.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

A new study shows that Tea Partiers are more likely to be racially resentful:
Ever since the Tea Party phenomenon gathered steam last spring, it has been plagued by charges of racism. Placards at rallies have depicted President Barack Obama as a witch doctor, denounced his supposed plans for "white slavery," and likened Congress to a slave owner and the taxpayer to a "n----r." Opponents have seized on these examples as proof that Tea Partiers are angry white folks who can't abide having a black president. Supporters, on the other hand, claim that the hateful signs are the work of a small fringe and that they unfairly malign a movement that simply seeks to rein in big government. In the absence of empirical evidence to support either characterization, the debate has essentially deadlocked.

Until now, that is. A new survey by the University of Washington Institute for the Study of Ethnicity, Race & Sexuality offers fresh insight into the racial attitudes of Tea Party sympathizers. "The data suggests that people who are Tea Party supporters have a higher probability"25 percent, to be exact"of being racially resentful than those who are not Tea Party supporters," says Christopher Parker, who directed the study. "The Tea Party is not just about politics and size of government. The data suggests it may also be about race."


Are Tea Partiers Racist? - Newsweek


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

The dipshits who keep saying the NAACP is racist are deluding themselves, they have not posted one incidence of racism by the NAACP, I will not argue with a bunch of intellectually dishonest pieces of shit on this point.


The NAACP never said all of the Tea Bastards are racist, they criticized those in the party who are racist and those who refuse to hold them accountable, the Tea Bastards fire back with ad hominem response like the one by Palin where accuses the NAACP of attacking patriotic Americans when NAACP did not attack all Tea Bastards, these are the facts.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




The NAACP is essentially asking tea partiers to formally denounce racism, a sensible request in American politics

I've got to go I'll get a link for you later or you can just google Oklahoma Tea Party militia yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I believe the NAACP is both racist and a civil rights organization that is fostering racism more than it is fostering civil rights these days.

If the Tea Partiers are mostly white, that is not be design but because they favor smaller, less costly, more efficient and effective government, lower taxes, and basic freedoms as intended in the original Constitution.

The NAACP opposes all of these things in favor of special consideration and benefits for black people.  And they and other black organizations and/or white leftists make life miserable for any black people who would presume to agree with the Tea Partiers.  That just isn't allowed.

And I have said all this enough times now that I will refer any more of your anti-Tea Party misinformation back to this and previous posts because I'm tired of typing it out again and again and again.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> The dipshits who keep saying the NAACP is racist are deluding themselves, they have not posted one incidence of racism by the NAACP, I will not argue with a bunch of intellectually dishonest pieces of shit on this point.
> 
> 
> The NAACP never said all of the Tea Bastards are racist, they criticized those in the party who are racist and those who refuse to hold them accountable, the Tea Bastards fire back with ad hominem response like the one by Palin where accuses the NAACP of attacking patriotic Americans when NAACP did not attack all Tea Bastards, these are the facts.



So an NAACP speaker calling a black man an Uncle Tom isn't a racist invective? Fact is the NAACP charged the Tea Party folks as racist without one shred of evidence. And you liberal idiots bought it. Gullible fucks!


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

kal-el said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > He's still a white supremacist.
> ...



That's what they believed in South Africa.  They called it Apartheid.



> In being white youve won the genetics lotter*y. Whites have tremendous ingenuity and have invented so much. *In Africa, to this day theres people that live in straw huts, hell birds and gophers have better mechanical ingenuity than your average African. Everybody wants to live in white nations to benefit off our vast wealth of knowledge and liquidity.



That's only true if you are measuring it in an historical vacuum.

Inventions are built upon earlier discoveries.

Where would we be without the Chinese, Greeks, Romans, Arabs and more? This is incredibly ignorant.

Maybe you are sock puppet.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



The Tea Party does not have to formally renounce racism

However, when they see an offensive sign or offensive language they need to say "Get the fuck out of here"


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.



Nobody has to bow down to the DEMANDS of a racist race baiting organization, or the lefties.

they should worry about their OWN actions instead of worrying about everybody else's.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I left out a great many - it was a long list, and I picked a variety to show how varied it was and included National Mexican-American Anti-Defamation Committee to represent hispanic interests and NAAA (National Association of Arab Americans) to represent Arab interests.

Why are they "racist"?

Is any group that works for the betterment of that group an "ist"?

If so, how can a minority that is so small it's needs are swallowed by the needs of a larger community, get their needs and rights heard? Strength is often in numbers.

Is American Conservative Student Union (ACSU) and "ist"?  After all, their charter (on their website) "establishes, cultivates, and unites collegiately affiliated conservative policy organizations *in order to better educate students, faculty, and staff about the conservative movement,* providing them with the tools necessary to engage society *through effective activism*."   They are working on behalf of a select group of people with similar interests.

The NAACP's mission statement is: The mission of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People is to ensure the political, educational, social, and economic equality of rights of all persons and to eliminate racial hatred and racial discrimination.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That would be a step in the right direction.  When they completely deny there is a problem they can hardly address it, can they?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.
> ...



What actions would those be?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.
> ...



What NAACP actions are you talking about?

Give us specific actions that  you found offensive. Other than the fact that they have "Colored" in their name?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2010)

The tea party has some reason for calling everyone in the NAACP racists and refusing to denounce racism by telling the racists they would never be welcome in their little party.


I wonder why they would be acting this way?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.
> ...



In general, that's great advice.  Police your own ranks rather than point fingers at others.  That's not how it works in politics though.

Surveyers asked respondents in California and a half dozen battleground states (like Michigan and Ohio) a series of questions that political scientists typically use to measure racial hostility. On each one, Tea Party backers expressed more resentment than the rest of the population, even when controlling for partisanship and ideology. When read the statement that "if blacks would only try harder, they could be just as well off as whites," 73 percent of the movement's supporters agreed, while only 33 percent of people who disapproved of the Tea Party agreed. Asked if blacks should work their way up "without special favors," as the Irish, Italians, and other groups did, 88 percent of supporters agreed, compared to 56 percent of opponents. The study revealed that Tea Party enthusiasts were also more likely to have negative opinions of Latinos and immigrants.

These results are bolstered by a recent New York Times/CBS News surveyfinding that white Tea Party supporters were more likely to believe that "the Obama administration favors blacks over whites" and that "too much has been made of the problems facing black people." The survey also showed that Tea Party sympathizers are whiter, older, wealthier, and more well-educated than the average American. They're "just as likely to be employed, and more likely to describe their economic situation as very or fairly good," according to a summary of the poll
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/04/25/are-tea-partiers-racist.html


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > And what racism in the NAACP exists? Please I do pray.
> ...



Right, and the official name for North Korea is _Democratic _People's Republic of Korea.

Can it get any clearer?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Tank said:


> Do they want to advance or be equal?



I would think that if you were _behind_ you would need to _advance_ in order to be _equal_.

Just basic geometry here.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.



Would it behoove them to first remove the racist from their own ranks? And since when is race political?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



that is offensive enough. but of course you lefties don't see it that way, because that is how you see black people.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Why is seeing black people advance in a society that was stacked against them offensive to you?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



There are groups for people of specific European descent.
German-American Heritage Foundation
National Italian-American Foundation
Albanian American Civic League
Sons of Norway


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



boy you are something else. that is not anything I said.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



NAACP was formed 1909, almost a century ago when circumstances for blacks in this country were very very different.  Like alot of old organizations - it has retained it's name, but it's mission has evolved. 

It's 1911 mission statement was: _To promote equality of rights and to eradicate caste or race prejudice among the citizens of the United States; to advance the interest of colored citizens; to secure for them impartial suffrage; and to increase their opportunities for securing justice in the courts, education for the children, employment according to their ability and complete equality before law._

It's current mission statement is: _The mission of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People is to ensure the political, educational, social, and economic equality of rights of all persons and to eliminate racial hatred and racial discrimination. _

Is it still "racist"?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Civil rights organizations, so what?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Feel free to explain yourself


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL, how bout that last line..



> and to* eliminate* racial hatred and racial discrimination.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I agree with that - the movement is not racist, but it suffers - like many popular movements - from a deluge of vocal wingnuts who try to hijack it to their particular agendas and I think some of them are racist.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

what business is it of "anybody" who is racist and who isn't?

you all should try minding your own business, instead of trying to run everybody else's.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, how bout that last line..
> 
> 
> 
> > and to* eliminate* racial hatred and racial discrimination.



Sounds like an honorable objective


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > I have absolutely no problem condemning racism in the Tea Party, but I believe the racism in the NAACP should be condemned as should all racism nationwide.
> ...



Already been answered in this thread not only by me buy by other people as well.  I can understand if you don't want to read through the entire thread, but I am not going to go back and dig up that post for you not am I going to answer it again.

Immie


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Nice.  But dishonest.  Do you seriously think those sign-holders were thinking of white Kenyans or, lets be blunt - even thought there was any such thing as whites in Kenya?

The subtle racism of the Birfers is that that sort of conspiracy would never (has never) evolved around a white president, and when it has (McCain) it lost steam.

Why?  Every Birfer "fact" has been countered.  Yet a small but vocal portion of the public - continue to believe it and, what isn't so good for the Tea-Party movement is that the Birfers have attached themselves to it.

Is the Birfer movement racism in the guise of "legitimate constitutional concern"?  I tend to think so.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, how bout that last line..
> ...



ummm
HONORABLE


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Thats the correct term...

What has the NAACP done that you consider not to be honorable?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.
> ...



What racist?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

sheeesh, there seems to be a echo in this thread.

I guess we are suppose to all believe the Naacp is all honorable and doesn't have a racist bone in their bodies.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> what business is it of "anybody" who is racist and who isn't?
> *
> you all should try minding your own business, instead of trying to run everybody else's.*



That advice could well apply to the Tea Party movement as well you know....just sayin'


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> sheeesh, there seems to be a echo in this thread.
> 
> I guess we are suppose to all believe the Naacp is all honorable and doesn't have a racist bone in their bodies.



Who the hell said that?

Or is this more flailing in an attempt to find actual examples of racism?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > what business is it of "anybody" who is racist and who isn't?
> ...



The tea party is speaking out against the *government*, not the citizens of the UNITED STATES like you liberals-lefties and the racist naacp.

nice try


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



The way I see it according to some on this thread, David Duke speaks at a Tea Party event, that makes everyone involved with the Tea Party Event racists.  Louis Farrakhan speaks at an NAACP event... well, he is just the leader of the Nation of Islam and has nothing to do with the NAACP.

David Duke is not anyone I would want to be associated with, but neither is Louis Farrakhan.  If the Tea Party is racist for having Duke at one of their events, then the NAACP is racist for inviting Farrakhan to speak at theirs.

Immie


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



The ones that belong to the NAACP, which is roughly every damn one of them. The title of the group itself implies racism.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Good and fair point.

I don't think the Tea Party itself is racist, but it attracts radicals and it might be politically smart to repudiate some of the less-savory radicals or risk being tarnished by them.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



In otherwords, you can supply no actual evidence to support your allegation beyond a name that was coined a century ago and is about as accurate as the _Democratic _People's Republic of North Korea?

Should I remind you to wipe the brown stuff out of your eyes again?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You have a link showing David Duke speaking _at _a Tea Party event?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



right, like they haven't before. but it's funny how the lefties just seem to OVERLOOK that.
it doesn't give them the political fire that they want and need. that is what happens when you have NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 15, 2010)

How many TEA Party members are Negro ?


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Pussy you still have posted no evidence that NAACP is racist you dumb lying fuck, actions speak louder than a damn name


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hey get your head out of Obama's ass and look around. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-F2khQudUo&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - NAACPPressConference.mov[/ame]

Notice the placard underneath the speaker.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> How many TEA Party members are Negro ?



there it is folks, dwelling on "how many" based on the color of their skin.
blacks aren't people to some, they are JUST A COLOR


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> sheeesh, there seems to be a echo in this thread.
> 
> I guess we are suppose to all believe the Naacp is all honorable and doesn't have a racist bone in their bodies.



You have been asked repeatedly to explain your position and all you have been able to do is post smiley faces 

I guess that explains the depth of your understanding of this topic


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Oh...now you hypocritically decide it's time to seperate the government from the people.  The government IS the people and when you adhere to such lunatic ideas as the Birfer Conspiracy, telling the elected (by CITIZENS) president to go back to Kenya....or utter such slogans as:     
Speak for Yourself Obama! We ARE a Christian Nation!         
Beware Obama's Hitler Youth
Hitler Gave Good Speeches, Too

...then yes, my dear, you ARE speaking out against the CITIZENS.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> How many TEA Party members are Negro ?



More than you think. Google "black tea partiers" and educate your ignorant self.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



OH so now you decide include the people in the government. your doublespeak is funny.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Pussy? What are you a third grader?


When they condemn the NBPP's for their vitriol against whites and when they themselves refrain from uttering racist invectives. And when they denounce Farrakhan and stop inviting his racist ass to come speak at their events. When they stop blaming whitey on the ills of the poor blacks that have been spoonfed by the democrats for forty years  I may reverse my opinion about them, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



No, it's a link to a utube of David Duke addressing the Tea Party and making the Tea Party all about being WHITE.  I'm sure he doesn't speak for the Tea Party and they would be wise to distance themselves from him.  I think he'd like to run as their Presidential candiate in 2012.  He doesn't stand a chance.  Palin, the Dominionist, will be the likely candidate.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Cool.  You FINALLY provided evidence of one racist in NAACP.

Now, lets get to the "which is roughly every damn one of them" part of your claim.

With something like 300,000 members....we just need to account for 150,000 more racists to even begin to meet your claim.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Nope.  I never excluded them.  Nice deflection.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> {snip for brevity}
> 
> Some politicians and most advertisers are good at crafting messages that bypass the conscious brain and lead us to feel good about their product.
> 
> ...



Hortysir mentioned an organization yesterday that I went to check out last night.  I had never heard of the organization and while looking through it, I came across this page:

ColorofChange.org: Home: Zazzle.com Store

Notice the T-shirts and the diversity of the models.

Reading the "about us" page, I found a lot that spoke about working for the black community... BUT, they made it very clear that they are for all needy people despite color.

It actually made me feel better about this discussion because throughout this discussion what I see when I see when we talk about the NAACP is... "Black People Great and Wonderful... White People need to die."  As long as that is the message I receive from the NAACP, how can anyone expect me to support their cause?

I have never been a part of any lynchings, I was too young to remember the Civil Rights Movement, knowing how I am today, I have to think that I would have been marching alongside Martin Luther King Jr had I been old enough at the time and in the South.  I resent being blamed for the actions of the racist South or white racists anywhere simply because of the color of my skin.

Immie


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



no yours was a nice "attempt at deflection" you just got called on it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2010)

Steph is thick as a brick


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Steph is thick as a brick



I guess you must know a lot about, bricks?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How many racist have you identified in the Tea Party movement? I haven't seen any and you haven't produced any evidence of any. 

Fact is the NAACP thrives on racism, that's their bread and butter.  

Below are two of the signs the NAACP has on its page announcing Tea Party condemning resolution:










Now explain the racist element in those signs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > How many TEA Party members are Negro ?
> ...



To be fair, there are more whites in the NAACP than blacks in the Tea Party


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.



Then why is it not a completely reasonable political request to ask the NAACP to denounce racism?  

Immie


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



LOL

I don't think this helps make your point


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

How racist is it anyway to say that those who would criticize a black President or a black member of Congress is racist?  If being black somehow makes somebody immune to criticism, why should thinking people of ANY color elect a black person to anything?

But at least it's still a free country and we can keep setting the record straight when we are accused of racism.

Glenn Beck's program yesterday addressed this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyVUS-TC2g]YouTube - Montage of Project 21 Members Denounce NAACP on "Beck"[/ame]



> Black tea partiers rebut NAACP
> By ANDY BARR
> 7/14/10
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon. said:
> ...



oh really? then how come you never see ANY?
isn't that what you all ask about NOT SEEING any black people the at Tea party.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



IMHO they are racists because they divide the people of the world and exclude on the basis of race.

Plain and simple.  That is how it is.  My last post explains how the message of the NAACP comes across.  As long as that is the message that the NAACP presents, then they will be a racist organization.

Yes, whoever the ACSU is, they are an "ist" group.  I don't see, however, where they exclude non-conservatives.

Immie


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



In other words you cannot identify the racist element.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



According to Foxfyre, earlier in this thread, that was done at at least one of their events, some were kind enough to put the signs away, others did their best to get in front of cameras.  There are two reasons I would think these people might want to make sure they got in front of the cameras and the big one is to hurt the reputation of the organization.

Immie


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon. said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I'm just going off the accusations that were made earlier.

Read my post again.

I said that according to some David Duke speaking at a tea party event makes the tea party racist, but Louis Farrakhan speaking at an NAACP doesn't imply that the NAACP is racist because Louis Farrakhan is the leader of the Nation of Islam.  

Implying the double standard they present.

Immie


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> *How many racist have you identified in the Tea Party movement? I haven't seen any and you haven't produced any evidence of any. *
> 
> Fact is the NAACP thrives on racism, that's their bread and butter.



Racism among the Tea Party fringe:

http://mokellyreport.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/obamakenya.jpg
http://mokellyreport.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/obamanative.jpg
http://dailyhurricane.com/racistteabagger.jpg
http://trueslant.com/jamellebouie/files/2010/06/racist_tea_party.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XhO0eYIIKo8/S75gokDAriI/AAAAAAAAAes/EQ54AHa8yX4/s1600/teapartysign1sm1.jpg

The core of the Tea Party movement has tried to make it about big government - not about Obama but it has it's racist fringe, much like the NAACP.

Now, do you have the cajones to admit that or are you just going to keep on denying it while spewing your (so far) unproven claim most of the NAACP is racist?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > sheeesh, there seems to be a echo in this thread.
> ...



like I won't bow down to the demands of the Naacp, I will not BOW down to your demands.
now maybe you can get a couple more pats on the back.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



They don't.  But can you show me where the NAACP excludes non-blacks?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



In other words (yet again) Stephanie is unable to articulate any sort of answer beyond a wad of spittle.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yeah yeah.
I know you feel you are "above" me. but so what.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, the NAACP is asking the Tea Party to denounce racism, a completely reasonable political request.
> ...



Perhaps because they already denounce it in their mission statement?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > *How many racist have you identified in the Tea Party movement? I haven't seen any and you haven't produced any evidence of any. *
> ...



Prove to me that any one of those signs was at a Tea Party Event or that even one of those people are conservative.  That has been what I was trying to say all along.

You make this statement because you have seen it said that those signs were at a tea party event, but do you have proof?



> Racism among the Tea Party fringe



I won't take the word of someone posting on the internet (I'm more talking about the people you got those pictures from) that those pictures were taken at a tea party event.  

Even the video posted by Lonestar_Logic, even though it seems to support my beliefs that the NAACP is racist, is suspect.  How do I know that man is a member of the NAACP?  Because he is black?  No.  Because he is standing behind a microphone that says, NAACP?  No, that is not even proof.

There are a hell of a lot of dishonest people out there that would create racist signs and have pictures taken of themselves and claim that they are part of the Tea Party Movement when they are completely opposed to it and there are an equal number of conservatives that would do that to hurt left wing movements.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The NAACP has always been multi-racial from the very beginning.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Earlier I gave the message that is broadcast by the NAACP and the message I hear.  It is the message I get when I hear people like Louis Farrakhan, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson speak at their events and see the ovations that they give to people like this.  

As long as that is the message... it will be a racist organization in my mind.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Yet, they beg people like Farrakhan to speak to them.

Immie


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Do they?  Didn't Farrakhan addresses the NAACP Unity Summit in 1997?  Has he spoken to them since then?  Perhaps they realized he was not a good spokesman.  I do think though, that a stronger denunciation of his racist and anti-semitic views would have been better though.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Do they? I looked around on google and I can't find any reference connecting Farrakhan and the NAACP since around 1994.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Then any group that gives the appearance of being exclusive is an "ist" whether it is in reality or not?

I would feel unwelcome or uncomfortable in certain groups because of the message they represent but I wouldn't necessarily label them "ist".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Anybody who favors or promotes a particular product or point of view is an 'ist.

Conspiratist, theorist, opportunist, religionist, Atheist, racist, or whatever.

The list of 'isms advocated by all the 'ists is even longer.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> How racist is it anyway to say that those who would criticize a black President or a black member of Congress is racist?  If being black somehow makes somebody immune to criticism, why should thinking people of ANY color elect a black person to anything?
> 
> But at least it's still a free country and we can keep setting the record straight when we are accused of racism.
> 
> ...



How is it that this is only broadcast on Fox?!?! NBC, CNN, MSNBC, ABC & CBS must have bad producers? LMAO!!!!

Great video......


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > How racist is it anyway to say that those who would criticize a black President or a black member of Congress is racist?  If being black somehow makes somebody immune to criticism, why should thinking people of ANY color elect a black person to anything?
> ...



Thank you, thank you.  Taking bows.

Because the mainstream media will NOT cover all sides of these stories, Fox has been pretty much alone in showing both or all sides.  And Beck is in a class almost all by himself in the depth of his research and in the meticulousness of his arguments.  I don't always agree with the conclusions he comes up with, but I sure appreciate the time and effort he puts into it.

To get to the truth it requires a lot of digging behind the half picture we get from most of the media.  The truth is getting out bit by bit though.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



You're an 'ist....I'm an 'ist....but can we 'ism together or ist it inismable?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



mmmm...no.  Fox shows one side.  Just like the others.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



David Duke hasn't spoke at a Tea Part event.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





I imagine we're all some sort of  'ists and share appreciation for at least some 'isms and can find satisfaction in sharing some 'ologies and maybe even some 'osophys' in a pinch.

And that's a whole lot more fun than feudin', afussin', and afightin'.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > *How many racist have you identified in the Tea Party movement? I haven't seen any and you haven't produced any evidence of any. *
> ...



You fail!

You have no idea where or when those pics were taken and one wasn't even a poster. And another thing maybe one of those pics had racial overtones, but that's it. 

Monkey see, monkey do? You claim that's racist? It's obvious that you think monkeys and black folk are synonymous. Very telling about how you think, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I have seen no evidence that the NAACP is not highly exclusive.

However, exclusivity is not the only reason I gave.

Farrakhan?  What does it matter if the last time he was there was 1994 or 1997?  He was there.  They loved him. That is all that matters.  Farrakhan has practically disappeared from the political radar over the last 10 years or so.  "Practically" not completely.

They still worship Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton.

Jesse Jackson Addresses Rockford NAACP



> Reverend Jackson ignites another crowd at a meeting of Rockford's NAACP Wednesday night. But even as he pumps up the community members gathered here, he's asking for calm on the controversy surrounding last week's fatal police shooting.
> 
> "This is a very tender situation at this point. We must somehow turn this anguish and anger in a constructive direction," says Jackson.
> 
> ...



Jackson says NAACP must help save auto industry : News : WEYI NBC25

Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton downplay NAACP Tea Party resolution, push jobs, DC march | cleveland.com

Racism is evident in the organization.  That is not to say that every member of the organization is racist, but since so many members adore Farrakhan, Jackson and Sharpton, I'd have the say the percentage of racists in the NAACP far exceed then percentage of racists in the Tea Party Movement at least from what I have seen.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



inismable?

I realize you are playing games.

Does inismable = impossible?

Heck no! It is not impossible... as long as I get to make the rules!  

Immie


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Farrakhan?  What does it matter if the last time he was there was 1994 or 1997?  He was there.


It matters because you said you would be more supportive of them if they didn't have him speaking at their events. 

Leadership changes...agendas change with them.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Did I say he did?

I don't think I did.

I said that to those on the left, if Duke speaks to the Tea Party anyone who goes to a tea party event must be racist, but if Farrakhan speaks at an NAACP event... well, he's not a member of the NAACP.  He doesn't count.  It is a double standard.

Immie


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Where is Charlie Bass when you need him? These types of debates are his specialty.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No.  It's far more telling how YOU think and your complete thickness as to what might be considered racially insulting.  You fail.

No cajones on you apparently.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Where is Charlie Bass when you need him? These types of debates are his specialty.



I though you were Charlie Bass?
you sure do sound alike.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Farrakhan?  What does it matter if the last time he was there was 1994 or 1997?  He was there.
> ...



I mentioned three of them, not just one. 

You ignored the other two, both of whom have spoken in front of the NAACP this week.

Just curious, why did you edit the rest of my post out?

Immie


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



ist inconceivable!


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Okay, impossible seems to fit better.  

Still, it is not inconceivable as long as you agree to play by my rules.  

Immie


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

The NAACP does not love Farrakhan you dope smokers, there is no connection between Farrakhan and the NAACP and the NAACP is not racist, all this bitching and dancing around the issue and nothing concrete has arisen showing the NAACP to be racist. If the NAACP is racist because of letting Farrakhan speak one time in 1994 the Tea bastards are racist on the whole because of the racist elements within them, you shitheads want to play the guilt by association I can play that card too. You Republicans shitheads put David Duke in office is Louisiana after the Democrats allowed Robert Byrd in office years prior, therefore all Louisiana Republicans and the Republican Party on the whole are racists.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Charlie Bass when you need him? These types of debates are his specialty.
> ...



Are you fucking stupid or what? I'm not Charlie Bass, every person of color who rejects racist bullshit by Republicans is not Charlie Bass.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> The NAACP does not love Farrakhan you dope smokers, there is no connection between Farrakhan and the NAACP and the NAACP is not racist, all this bitching and dancing around the issue and nothing concrete has arisen showing the NAACP to be racist. If the NAACP is racist because of letting Farrakhan speak one time in 1994 the Tea bastards are racist on the whole because of the racist elements within them, you shitheads want to play the guilt by association I can play that card too. You Republicans shitheads put David Duke in office is Louisiana after the Democrats allowed Robert Byrd in office years prior,* therefore all Louisiana Republicans and the Republican Party on the whole are racists*.



if that's the case, then all lefties-liberals-Democrats must be members of the KKK after they elected one to be their Senator.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Didn't even read it...was just curious about Farakhan and the NAACP.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Okay, I'll forgive you this time... but only because it is you.  

Immie


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hey dipshit, you're the one that made the claim that those posters were racist. so you obviously think "monkey see, monkey do" references black folk.

And you also think that only blacks live in Kenya.

Apparently you have no brain.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



We'll have to agree to disagree on that.  I watch them all from time to time and Fox wins hands down on the depth and thoroughness of coverage on all controversial issues.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Some protesters shouted racial epithets at Black congressmen but that does not make the whole organizaton racist.  It merely indicates there are racist elements in the party, which is what the NAACP claims.



and many in this thread and elsewhere in the Country are saying the same dam thing about the NAACP...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Is the Tea Party movement overwhelmingly white, and critical of President Obama and his policies or not?  Have they gone as far as calling him Hitler and Stalin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> The dipshits who keep saying the NAACP is racist are deluding themselves, they have not posted one incidence of racism by the NAACP, I will not argue with a bunch of intellectually dishonest pieces of shit on this point.
> 
> 
> The NAACP never said all of the Tea Bastards are racist, they criticized those in the party who are racist and those who refuse to hold them accountable, the Tea Bastards fire back with ad hominem response like the one by Palin where accuses the NAACP of attacking patriotic Americans when NAACP did not attack all Tea Bastards, these are the facts.



and pieces of shit like you are not acknowledging that a hell of a lot of the posters here are saying the same thing about the NAACP....that they have their Racists among them also...and are very nicely refusing to even acknowledge that they exist...gee they almost sound like 2 parallel organizations....just with different politics....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party has some reason for calling everyone in the NAACP racists and refusing to denounce racism by telling the racists they would never be welcome in their little party.
> 
> 
> I wonder why they would be acting this way?



who....is calling EVERYONE in the NAACP Racist?....or is this just more of what call "truth?"....


----------



## topspin (Jul 15, 2010)

Kkk central not us message board would be more appropriate.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



and i would be willing to bet that they all have racist in their ranks....even though the group itself is not....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know all of those, but from what I can tell of the ones I know... yes.
> ...



La Raza aint no civil rights organization....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> what business is it of "anybody" who is racist and who isn't?
> 
> you all should try minding your own business, instead of trying to run everybody else's.



well if i was in some Organization, i sure as hell would not want assholes like that coming in....so i would want to know....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...





are you going to now tell us that there are NO racist in the NAACP?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> The ones that belong to the NAACP, which is roughly every damn one of them. The title of the group itself implies racism.



i dont think their percentage is any more than any other Ethnic group Organization....every group that is an Ethnic group of basically the same Ethnicity are going to have their bigots....some more than others....and you may see or hear more depending on who they are dealing with...


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> mmmm...no.  Fox shows one side.  Just like the others.


Fox shows the side the others refuse to show.

That's why the left hates it.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> How many TEA Party members are Negro ?



how many jerks named Yukon are Pedophiles?.....bigots? ...and lying sacks of shit?.....just one that i know of....


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2010)

topspin said:


> Kkk central not us message board would be more appropriate.



What a tiny little mind you have.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > The ones that belong to the NAACP, which is roughly every damn one of them. The title of the group itself implies racism.
> ...



I would have to say the KKK is an exception to that rule... 100% racists.

Immie


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Perhaps because they already denounce it in their mission statement?



yet they allow a radical racist asshole like Louie to speak at their Convention?.....actions speak louder than words....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> The NAACP has always been multi-racial from the very beginning.


well thats true.....i even read where Sean Hannity is a card carrying member and has proved it.....now this was a few years back.....but interviewer said he proved it....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Earlier I gave the message that is broadcast by the NAACP and the message I hear.  It is the message I get when I hear people like Louis Farrakhan, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson speak at their events and see the ovations that they give to people like this.
> 
> As long as that is the message... it will be a racist organization in my mind.
> 
> Immie



well when they have these chumps speaking at their functions, it certainly doesnt go over to well for their credibility......which is one of the reasons that the Rev. Jessie Peterson cant stand them.....he was quoted early in this thread by someone....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



yea you are right Coyote....i appologize for including this meatball in my rants about who they have speaking....but they still have some pretty pathetic speakers at times.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



well they fall into the SOME MORE THAN OTHER catagory....


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yeah, I figured that but we are not talking about a realistic percentage here, we are talking about the whole DAMNED (and I hate that word but it is appropriate) organization.

Immie


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Did you even look at the poster - like, look at the little "negro" monkey faces portrayed on it?  Are you really this dense? Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you abuse the privilege.



> And you also think that only blacks live in Kenya.



Nice deflection but since the vast majority of Kenyan citizens are black, your statement is very very weak.  Weaker, if that is possible, then your cajones.



> Apparently you have no brain.



Apparently you have no balls.


----------



## crpravens (Jul 15, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> 
> It pissed me off and I told them I would never give them any business and walked out.
> 
> ...



I call bullshit


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No.  I asked a specific question.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps because they already denounce it in their mission statement?
> ...



Especially, apparently - outdated actions.

That was in 1997.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 15, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



oops - I apologize too - I made my snarky comment before reading through all the messages


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Racist elements within an organizaton is not the whole organization.  Three's some rotten fruit in the barrel.  Just take them out and the rest stays fresh.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Okay, none of that making nice BS in this thread... that is not allowed here.



Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Out of the KKK? 

Take the racists out of there and you will not have anything left, except an empty barrel.

Immie


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here we have Ed Schultz, now please tell me what side he is on? Who is signing this guys pay checks? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HkkXylfbSU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Another Libtalker Meltdown: Harry Reid 'Ball-less', GOP Should Be 'Shoved Into The Dirthole'[/ame]

He is very clear,_this is about *POWER*_......so doing what's right really has nothing to do with it.......


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 15, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Out of the Tea Party.  The racists are a fringe element, they just get alot of press.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > GWV5903 said:
> ...



Yeah, they showed the side that was right, nothing like the others....


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that.  I watch them all from time to time and *Fox wins hands down on the depth and thoroughness of coverage on all controversial issues*.



You're a dishonest, lying piece of shit, or either you're smoking some high quality, improved dope.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That I understand, but I think you missed the side discussion Harry and I were having.  My post was in reference to the KKK.  Follow the links back a post or two and you will see where that came about.  

Immie


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

crpravens said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I am white and have been refused service in a black resturant.
> ...



That's some obvious bullshit. Why would you tell someone who didn't want your business that you wouldn't give them business?

TM lies again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Negro monkey faces? That's a stretch even for you. 

So you discount Kenya's minorities. How white of you.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 16, 2010)

ConHog said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Think about who said that.  Think about the way TM thinks.  She would say something like that, trust me, and she would think that she offended them and that she was somehow better than they were.

Immie


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > crpravens said:
> ...



If TM told me the sun rose this morning, I'd have to to have a link.


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 16, 2010)

The TEA Party is for whites and a few "Uncle Toms" hence the rise of the New Black Panthers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The TEA Party is for whites and a few "Uncle Toms" hence the rise of the New Black Panthers.



Sounds like you want a race war.
which is exactly what the Naacp and the black panthers is stirring up.

real nice


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > The TEA Party is for whites and a few "Uncle Toms" hence the rise of the New Black Panthers.
> ...



We all know how well the indians fared against the white man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 16, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier I gave the message that is broadcast by the NAACP and the message I hear.  It is the message I get when I hear people like Louis Farrakhan, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson speak at their events and see the ovations that they give to people like this.
> ...



I'm not sure everyone is aware of even who Peterson is much less his past.

Maybe Robert Byrd shouldn't have represented the Democrat Party all those many years if his past mattered all that much to the Dems.

But obviously it doesn't. Nor does it matter to the Tea Party. They don't care if you're white or black. If you're concerned about the economy and runaway government then they figure you're welcome.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I don't know what a "birfer " is, I'm guessing it's just a childish play on the word birther. Fact is there are some fringe idiots that believe Obama is a Kenyan. They may be mistaken but that doesn't make them racist, you stupid fuck!


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



TIME OUT!!!


Now you know damn and good and well that only a racist would EVER criticize His Holiness The Chosen One.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The left has lost all credibility in their use of the word racist. Their reckless use of it, in defence to critisisms of the president, is weak, childish, and pathetic at best.  And before you morons label me... No I am NOT a birther.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I don't know how weak, childish, or pathetic it is, but I definitely do see it as DESPERATE.     It's really all they've got to defend this President in some of the stuff he does.

I do get really tired of anybody who dares to criticize or caracature this President being called a racist when those criticizng or caracaturing a white President are defended as exercizing their right to free speech.

If people are not racist and are serious about eliminating racism, then they'll agree that a black President is after all just a President and is as fair game for criticism, ridicule, or caracature as any other President.  To single him out as somehow untouchable is racist.  And to read into almost all caracatures or symbols used to spoof or caracature him as racist symbols is also racist.   There is no evidence those doing the criticism are associating black people with those same images.   But it is an absolute certainty that those criticizing the criticsm are associating black people with certain images.

So who are the racists here?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

The KKK exercises free speech.  That still means it's racist free speech.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> The KKK exercises free speech.  That still means it's racist free speech.



So.. uh... you are comparing critisisms of the president to the hate speech of the KKK? PLEASE tell me you are not that small minded.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> The KKK exercises free speech.  That still means it's racist free speech.



If I see a KKK dude standing on a street corner encouraging whites to kill ******* and they babies, I want that "right" curtailed. There are rights and then there is common sense; and the parameters should be ruled on fairly for all.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier I gave the message that is broadcast by the NAACP and the message I hear.  It is the message I get when I hear people like Louis Farrakhan, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson speak at their events and see the ovations that they give to people like this.
> ...



Who the hell is Jessie Lee Peterson except a white loving, frustrated freed slave that thanked whites for slavery, if he wants to be on the plantation thats his personal biz and Louis Farrakhan is *NOT* a racist, thats right, I said it, the NAACP is not racist, president after president of the country has also spoken before the NAACP, and its award called the Springarn Medal is named after a white Jew who was a *REPUBLICAN* to boot, now why would a so called racist organization do that for? 


I get back from vacation in France with my wife, login read my PMs and get referred to this thread full of retarded Tea Bagger supporters who don't know what the hell they're talking as always, you Tea Baggers make me laugh with your "party like its 1776" dumb talk when the dumb chick who made the statement would have been an ordinary housewife with no right to vote and a husband who sleeps with slave women while she plays the good slavemaster's wife. In 1776 only the rich landowning whites had any power, not the turds in Tea Baggers who are hijacking the original Boston Tea Party with whom they share nothing.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh how lovely.

you could of stayed in France for all I care.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > The KKK exercises free speech.  That still means it's racist free speech.
> ...




Tea Baggers don't have common sense when they carry around signs comparing Obama to Hitler, a warmongering, sadistic, Jew killing monkey that nearly destroyed Europe, there is absolutely *NO* similarity between Obama and Hitler and any of you who condone and defend such acts are shameless monkeys in need of mental help.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Oh how lovely.
> 
> you could of stayed in France for all I care.




I mind as well should have and will in the future, I already have some expatriate family there is France and loved it, for three weeks I didn't have to hear about and deal with partisan BS, race baiting, lying, dishonesty, etc it was a breath of fresh air and I loved it. Mark my words, if the US keeps up the way it is it will collapse.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh but it was just fine and dandy when the ANTI-WAR nutjobs carried signs of Bush as Hitler.

you people are a JOKE JOKE JOKE.

it's a FRIGGEN SIGN. GET OVER YOURSELVES ALREADY.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



A) I'm not a tea bagger
B) Obama is not Hitler, but neither is Bush, or Hannity or Beck, have you ridiculed the left for making such comparisons? Of course you have not.
C) Who are you calling monkeys?
D) Will you now in public decry the racism and hatred from BOTH sides?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > The KKK exercises free speech.  That still means it's racist free speech.
> ...




An idiot who carries a sign comparing Obama to Hitler is not engaging in constructive criticism nor criticism at all, its called character assassination, dishonesty and stupidity.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Oh but it was just fine and dandy when the ANTI-WAR nutjobs carried signs of Bush as Hitler.
> 
> you people are a JOKE JOKE JOKE.
> 
> it's a FRIGGEN SIGN. GET OVER YOURSELVES ALREADY.




When did I ever say that people who compared Bush to Hitler were right and or ever stated that I condone that act? I'm not liberal nor "Republican" conservative, i occupy my own space politically and don't ally myself extremist retards.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

OMG, we sure don't want to assassinate the character of the KING OBAMA.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



I ridicule the left and right equally, especially the left slightly more so and the idiots who compared Bush to Hitler were *NOT* all Democrats, liberals and lefties either, people on both sides ridiculed Bush, get the facts straight, when you deal with the Bass there is no spinning allowed.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie-

Criticise the Presiden's policies all you wish.  It's the American way.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> OMG, we sure don't want to assassinate the character of the KING OBAMA.




If you're going to criticize stick to the facts and not stupid attempts at character assassination because only equally dumb and extremist retards will be the only ears that will listen and follow, thus the imbeciles called the Teabaggers who have attracted other imbeciles in their ranks.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie-
> 
> Criticise the Presiden's policies all you wish.  It's the American way.



well dear I'm afraid that mold was broken wide open by the hateful lefties and the anti-war protesters during the Bush years.

probably no turning back now.

and I'll criticize him any way I want. thanks


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 16, 2010)

If these fucking Tea Bastards are such good patriots and defenders of the Constitution why don't they quit acting like pussies carrying signs and enlist in the military and do the things that real defenders and patriots of the Constitution do?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> If these fucking Tea Bastards are such good patriots and defenders of the Constitution why don't they quit acting like pussies carrying signs and enlist in the military and do the things that real defenders and patriots of the Constitution do?



I don't know, let me go ask my grandma and grandpa to see why they haven't joined yet.
good grief.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie-
> ...



Stupid fuck, the NAACP challenged the Tea Bastards to eliminate the racist pricks within their movement, they never said the Tea Bastards don't have a right to criticize the CINC, but you ugly fucks think your right to criticize makes you immune to being criticized, if you can't take it stop fucking dishing it out.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > If these fucking Tea Bastards are such good patriots and defenders of the Constitution why don't they quit acting like pussies carrying signs and enlist in the military and do the things that real defenders and patriots of the Constitution do?
> ...




Tea Bastards and Republicans were not the only ones who have served and are serving their country in the military.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



you really do kiss your mother with that mouth.
I don't give a shit what the NAACP said, is demanding or anything about them.
they and you on the left don't friggen dictate to others how and what they should do, say or act.
got it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



pfeeesh. whatever.
I lived through the Bush years. I saw the RESPECT THE LEFT HAS so I worry not.


----------



## ConHog (Jul 16, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Who spun? I've never read your posts before and you showed up here bashing the right for comparing Obama to Hitler, but said nothing about the the left bashing Bush before him, or about them bashing the tea party. Oh, who from the right called Bush Hitler? I'm just curious.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Bush was criticised plenty.  The President's policies and actions are fair game.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



well neither have I so I have nothing to worry about. and if someone did, that is their problem, not mine or yours or the rights or the lefts.
I don't go around telling other how they should act. not my job. not like the left and the NAACP believe it is theirs.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



It's the NAACP's historic job to counter racism and support civil rights.  If the Tea Party wants to behave badly, they'll have to take the consequences.  They won't be considered very seriously.

Here's a video:
http://thinkprogress.org/2010/07/14/tea-party-racism/


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



you know what, that was just a real load of crap.
when the naacp changes it's name to INCLUDE all people, then I'll give a shit what they say. and as I said earlier. you all calling us ALL racist has become a joke now. it's like the little boy who cried WOLF all the time. shame really, but that is just how it is.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

You object to the term 'colored people' in their name?  That was the term used in 1909 when they were founded.  I still remember it's use in my lifetime.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> You object to the term 'colored people' in their name?  That was the term used in 1909 when they were founded.  I still remember it's use in my lifetime.



When i was young I was taught not to use the term "black" because it was offensive. Negro or Colored was the prefered term
By the late 60s the required term was "black"

Since then.... "Afro-American" "Person of Color" and now "African American" were suggested


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

It is curious that the NAACP keep their historic name instead of updating it.  I doubt any of us think of African Americans as 'colored' anymore.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Oh how lovely.
> 
> you could of stayed in France for all I care.


Sounds like the average IQ of both nations would have gone up.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh how lovely.
> ...




sounds like you are one of those real americans who still order freedom fries.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So, once again you deflect with ad hominum by deflecting with a nonsequiter on Kenya's minorities as if that is what was meant by the poster.  You are either very dishonest for very stupid.  I'm not going to lay any wagers.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Sounds like you're one of those who worship Europeans because, they're like, all _European_ and stuff.  They HAVE to be better than America.  

Right?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't make those "fringe idiots" racist.  Maybe for many it's simply fear - fear that a black man is in power. Ultimate bogeyman for some.

However, your claim would have a whole lot more credibility when you can show me another president, or even presidential candidate that has had his legitimacy so scrutinized and continues to be despite clear evidence to the contrary.  *Just one*.  John McCain, after all, was born in Panama and after a small turbulance, that accusation of legitimacy dropped out of sight and his birth certificate accepted.

At a time when his policies should be critically examined and argued, focus remains on his legitimacy, attempts continue to be made to protray him as a radical terroristic black panther sort of dude and his wife as a racist as well - simply for talking in any sort of way that _acknowledges _race.  The fact that it endures, rather than dies down (unlike former presidents) speaks of a hidden fear that can't be directly confronted in instead comes out in these sorts of attacks.

As for fringe....polls vary, but from 10 - 24 percent of Americans believe Obama was not born in Hawaii.  One poll, in 2009 had 58% of GOP believing he was born in Kenya.  

There are people so anxious to find racism in anything related to the Obama administration it borders on irrational and knee-jerk.  Perhaps it is the pent-up accumulation of years of Affirmative Action inequities (whether real or percieved) and enforced political correctness.  Whatever.  You are incapable of acknowledging that racism might exist in the Tea Party movement just as it does in the NAACP, and you are incapable of realizing that not every speech or talk directed to or about a racial or ethnic minority, is racist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> The TEA Party is for whites and a few "Uncle Toms" hence the rise of the New Black Panthers.



and NAMBLA is for assholes like you.....you piece of putrid shit....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2010)

terrorist fist jab for the win.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Who the hell is Jessie Lee Peterson except a white loving, frustrated freed slave that thanked whites for slavery, if he wants to be on the plantation thats his personal biz and Louis Farrakhan is *NOT* a racist, thats right, I said it, the NAACP is not racist, president after president of the country has also spoken before the NAACP, and its award called the Springarn Medal is named after a white Jew who was a *REPUBLICAN* to boot, now why would a so called racist organization do that for?
> 
> 
> I get back from vacation in France with my wife, login read my PMs and get referred to this thread full of retarded Tea Bagger supporters who don't know what the hell they're talking as always, you Tea Baggers make me laugh with your "party like its 1776" dumb talk when the dumb chick who made the statement would have been an ordinary housewife with no right to vote and a husband who sleeps with slave women while she plays the good slavemaster's wife. In 1776 only the rich landowning whites had any power, not the turds in Tea Baggers who are hijacking the original Boston Tea Party with whom they share nothing.



yea your butt buddy Louie aint a racist....GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK.....and why in the hell did you not fucking stay in France you dumb sonofabitch......oh and hey Chuckie....for the hundredth time....you aint no fucking Conservative.....if you were....you would not have uttered that nonsense in your ridiculous post.....


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Who is singling him out as untouchable?  He is not. And I would happily join in in criticizing some of his policies or actions that I disagree with.

 Yet more and more of the criticism seems to center around aspects of race - he was born in Kenya, he is a usurper, he is a radical black militant, he is a racist because the Black Panther case was dropped - note - not one of those people in hysterics over it, has said - lets see what the facts are, lets see what the commission says - no, sans evidence, Obama and Holder are labeled racist. Accusations of "racism" are being thrown around like accusations of "witch" in Salem at the end of the 17th century - and with as little rationality.

If Obama's wife has the audacity to speak at the NAACP, about problems particular to black children she gets labeled a racist.  Unlike any of her predessers, there is an expectation (and a double standard) that she must clearly articulate all races in any endeavor she undertakes or speech she gives.

Who is the racist here?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 16, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



it is clearly you who is the racist, and obama of course.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh but it was just fine and dandy when the ANTI-WAR nutjobs carried signs of Bush as Hitler.
> ...



yea...thats why you have called yourself and even have it written by your avatar ..."Right of Center True Conservative".....which the posters here have proved time and again how full of shit you are.......you ALWAYS defend the left....and NEVER defend anything even remotely Conservative.....you are just full of shit Chuckie....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I ridicule the left and right equally, especially the left slightly more so and the idiots who compared Bush to Hitler were *NOT* all Democrats, liberals and lefties either, people on both sides ridiculed Bush, get the facts straight, when you deal with the Bass there is no spinning allowed.


....oh give me a fucking break.........are you actually saying this with posters around who know you?....you ridicule the left and right EQUALLY?....and the left a little more?...........since when Chuckie?".....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> If these fucking Tea Bastards are such good patriots and defenders of the Constitution why don't they quit acting like pussies carrying signs and enlist in the military and do the things that real defenders and patriots of the Constitution do?



many of them already have dipshit....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > You object to the term 'colored people' in their name?  That was the term used in 1909 when they were founded.  I still remember it's use in my lifetime.
> ...



"African-American" is Politically correct bullshit as well as ALL this nationality in front of American shit ....it is a dividing tactic.....if we are all Americans then i dont need to know what ethnicity you are....its not important....we are Americans.....period....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



well the guy is from Germany after all....


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

That's easy for you to say.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...




BS, if all people of all backgrounds were treated the same then you can say we're all Americans you idiot.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I am conservative and do defend conservatives, I don't defend "Republican" conservatives, nor any of the idiots in the Senate and House who call themselves conservatives but are conservative only in name.


----------



## Borat (Jul 17, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> To be a Negro in this country and to be relatively conscious is to be in a rage almost all the time.



You overcomplicate things my man.  Here i fixed it for you:

"To be relatively conscious in this country is to be in a rage almost all the time."

The country is f*cked and it has nothing to do with being a Negro.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 17, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



so because there are still bigots around we all have to identify ourselves with our nationality first?......your a fucking idiot Bass.....its a dividing tactic that does nothing to bring different people together....how can you be treated the same when you have it pushed in your face that im this or that?....


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Ahhh.  Well, that explains a great deal.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 17, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> I am conservative and do defend conservatives, I don't defend "Republican" conservatives, nor any of the idiots in the Senate and House who call themselves conservatives but are conservative only in name.


NO...you dont....i have been in many of your threads and have NEVER seen you defend anything Conservative.....but i have seen you defend plenty of liberal policies....and there have been many "Conservatives" arguing with you in those threads about this.....as usuall your full of shit...


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

You want to see fair and balanced despite the NAACP guy using the Democrat playbook to filiibuster any issue to death they can't defend?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zez6oHzYTKY]YouTube - Project 21's Borelli Debates NAACP's Shelton on Tea Party "Racism"[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

Fox is anything but fair and balanced.


The fact is that I support many of the core goals of the tea party movement, not as a black American -- but as an American. Let me be very clear about what I agree with and what I find intolerable. I do not support those who hate my president because he is a black man -- and that kind of hatred is often displayed on racially charged and denigrating signs at tea party rallies. I do not support those who spew racial venom, especially when incendiary words come from leaders within the movement, as they did last week from Mark Williams, national spokesman for the Tea Party Express. And I abhor and reject anyone who would spit upon or yell racial epithets at an esteemed public servant such as Rep. John Lewis (D-Ga.), and other black members of Congress, as tea party supporters reportedly have done. 

 I wrote a commentary for the Root suggesting that blacks may want to give the tea party movement a second look on substance and perhaps even emulate it. We should, I argued, start our own tea party as a way to protest the historic loss of black wealth since 2007. This did not go over well. How could I take those racist people seriously, some asked. 

Well, I don't take racists seriously. I am alarmed by the racial animus and incivility that continues to build among our citizenry -- on all sides. But such voices do not represent the entire tea party movement. And it's the movement's ideas I take seriously. 

To really move forward, we don't need provocative proclamations and condemnations. We need the NAACP and the tea party leadership alike to come up with tangible solutions, ideas that lessen some of the economic and social pain we are all experiencing. 

So why can't black Americans have a tea party movement of our own? That is, why can't we get energized by politicians and proposals that would put people back to work and reduce the burden of taxes? I am all for social programs that feed and help people in rough times, but we need to do more than keep heads above water. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/07/16/AR2010071602730.html


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Fox is anything but fair and balanced.
> 
> 
> The fact is that I support many of the core goals of the tea party movement, not as a black American -- but as an American. Let me be very clear about what I agree with and what I find intolerable. I* do not support those who hate my president because he is a black man -- and that kind of hatred is often displayed on racially charged and denigrating signs at tea party rallies.* I do not support those who spew racial venom, especially when incendiary words come from leaders within the movement, as they did last week from Mark Williams, national spokesman for the Tea Party Express. And I abhor and reject anyone who would spit upon or yell racial epithets at an esteemed public servant such as Rep. John Lewis (D-Ga.), and other black members of Congress, as tea party supporters reportedly have done.
> ...



I don't think anyone at a Tea Party proclaimed that they hated Obama because he's black.

Equating Nazi signs with racism is just about all you have. Nazi signs are supposed to be equating a person to fascism not race. And it seems that nobody can really say that those displaying those signs were even actual members. 

Black Americans can join the Tea Party and do....but the MSM won't report it.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is anything but fair and balanced.
> ...



I'm printing part of an editorial because it raises some interesting points.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Might want to surround it with quotation marks or use a quotation box because I thought it was your own words.

There will always be those few who hate him for being black.

But most of the fears are over his policies. That's why the Tea Party was formed.

All of that spending is scaring the crap out of everyone because they know it will eventually mean huge tax increases.

Seems everything he does is ideological rather then based in common-sense.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I think it is safe to say that there are essentially NONE in the Tea Party movement that hate him at all.  Not because he is black or for any other reason.  Nor do they fear him because he is black.  They fear him because he doesn't seem to have a clue about any of the principles that made this country great and because they believe his policies are taking us straight into a socialist hell from which it will be extremely difficult to extricate ourselves.

The constant attempt of the Left, goaded on by the Administration, to make the Tea Party a racist movement is absurd given the growing number of black, Hispanic, and Asian participants, many of whom are organizers, speakers, and spokespersons for the principles involved.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

It's not accurate to say that NONE of the Tea Partiers hate Obama.  Unless, you're the Almighty, no one can say that.

The rhetoric of the Tea Party is intensely anti-Obama.

The Tea Party may have some legitimate concerns shared by most Americans but they sometimes present them in a most inflammatory way.


----------



## chanel (Jul 17, 2010)

Or perhaps the media only reports on the most "inflammatory" elements?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I'm okay with the NAACP making such a request. 

Why is it so difficult to understand that there are some of us who would also like to see the NAACP denounce the racist people that speak for them and for their cause i.e. Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Louis Farrakhan, The NBPP etc.?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



I am still waiting for someone to prove to me that the people in that video and others like it and other pictures of people holding racist signs are in fact, conservatives and/or members of the tea party.

These kinds of things prove nothing except that some idiots are willing to stand up and make racist statements.  

I denounce each of the racist statements made in that video, but prove to me that these people are conservatives or hold the views of the tea party.  For all we know they may be Democrats attempting to smear good people who happen to disagree with their politics.

Immie


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 17, 2010)

Each time the Tea Party has a rally, the racist signs are obvious.  How dare a Black Man become President!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I am not okay with the NAACP making such a request.  In my opinion, it is part of the orchestrated and organized effort to marginalize and demoniize the Tea Party movement and detract from the Tea Party stated agenda.  Further, the NAACP are major hypocrites by demanding the Tea Partiers denounce racists in their midst when the NAACP feels no responsibility to do the same within their own organization.

The Tea Parties are not registered organizations with a central leadership.  The Tea Partiers do not solicit racists for speakers, have no racist elements to their agenda, and there apparently is no video evidence of the accusations that self-righteous, hypocritical critics level against the Tea Partiers.   The Tea Parties are not about ANY social issues, including racism, but are strictly about fiscal and constitutional integrity issues.   Why should they be required to denounce something that has nothing to do with them when the NAACP is not required to denounce the same thing when it has everything to do with them?


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Please!  You think they are there to look pretty?  They are members of of the Tea Party.  If the Tea Party did not approve of those signs, they should ask them to leave of remove the signs.  THEY DID NEITHER!


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



How do you know they didn't?   Were you there?  No, you were not there.

We had 'plants' show up at our Tea Parties here too.  They were asked to put away their objectionable signs and they refused.  They refused to give their names.  Nobody among the Tea Partiers had ever seen them before or knew who they were.  They moved around to position themselves in front of cameras every chance they got though.  Eventually they were made to feel so unwelcome they left.

Had there been any general announcement 'denouncing the racists' or whatever, however, you can be damn sure that would have shown up on Youtube or the blogs along with unrelated photos supporting Obama and company and accusing the Tea Partiers of suppressing free speech. 

We bent over backwards to ensure that there would be no foundation for any accusations of hate speech or racism.  The very few Tea Partiers who showed up with signs that were objectionable were asked to put them away.  They all did.

I honestly don't know what's in it for you people who don't care what the Tea Partiers actually stand for or why you refuse to look at or discuss the issues.   Why is it so important to you to destroy or discredit the Tea Partiers.

Do you get paid to do that?   Is there some kind of reward?   I know why the Obama Administration hates the Tea Partiers, but I am honestly trying to understand what is so terrifying about an organization as non racist and non threatening as the Tea Party movement is to the rest of you.


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Each time the Tea Party has a rally, the racist signs are obvious.  How dare a Black Man become President!


How many Tea Party rallies have you been to?

Or are you instead relying solely on the picture the media wants to portray?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> You want to see fair and balanced despite the NAACP guy using the Democrat playbook to filiibuster any issue to death they can't defend?
> 
> YouTube - Project 21's Borelli Debates NAACP's Shelton on Tea Party "Racism"



Thank you for that video.  I appreciate hearing both sides of the discussion.

If the NAACP had come out and denounced the racism that has become evident in the NBPP and asked the leaders of the Tea Party Movement (those who are speaking at the events) to come out and publicly denounce the racist signs and statements that are coming from within their events, I would actually be praising the NAACP's efforts in this.

I agree that the leaders of the Tea Party should be denouncing the signs and racism in their midst.  I've been saying that for months, in fact, the reason that I have not even investigated when an event is in my area and participated is that they won't.  

To me it doesn't seem like the NAACP really cares about the racism at the Tea Party Events, they are more concerned about shooting down the anti-tax, smaller government message of the Tea Party, by playing the race card.

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Each time the Tea Party has a rally, the racist signs are obvious.  How dare a Black Man become President!
> ...



Well everyone is talking about it......it must have happened.

They wouldn't lie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Each time the Tea Party has a rally, the racist signs are obvious.  How dare a Black Man become President!



I have not been to a Tea Party Rally.  I can only assume that your statement is correct, based on the appearance that you have in fact been to at least one.

However, how can I be certain that the "people" that are holding those signs actually support the real message of the Tea Party?

So far, the left has not convinced that they are.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Did you not read the second paragraph of my post?

Why would you have any problem with the Tea Party Speakers and/or leaders coming out and denouncing any racism within their midst?

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Fox is anything but fair and balanced.
> ...



Nope.  Except for Fox News, you have to go to the Canadian or European press to get the information from the MSM:



> Black Activists Condemn NAACP Resolution Against Tea Party Movement
> by Bob Parks  Tuesday, July 13, 2010
> 
> Washington, DC  As the NAACP plans to use their groups prestige to bash the tea party movement, members of the Project 21 black leadership network are urging delegates at the NAACPs national convention not to turn the NAACP into a pawn for progressive political bosses.
> ...



I've posted this before, but some must have missed it:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyVUS-TC2g]YouTube - Montage of Project 21 Members Denounce NAACP on "Beck"[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they are ignorant, but that they know so much that isn't so.

-- Ronald Reagan


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Each time the Tea Party has a rally, the racist signs are obvious.  How dare a Black Man become President!
> ...



You mean them stamping their feet and insisting isn't sufficient proof?


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



No, I think there may be hateful elements from your side of the spectrum that are there to smear the name of the Tea Party.  I am not sure either way.  I am told that there are racists signs being displayed at these rallies.  What I have not been convinced of is that those who hold them are actually supportive of the tea party message or if they are not liars that only want to smear good people or a combination of both.

By the way, there has been at least one post by a member here who says that he/she was at an event where they asked people carrying those signs to remove them.  Some did, some refused and attempted to get in front of cameras.  The later set are ones that I am very suspicious of being leftist who want to smear good people.

Immie

PS: I don't remember who the poster was, but it may have been earlier in this very thread.  If they are still reading this thread, they should speak up.


Edit: Geez, next post after the one I quoted has FF speaking up to that fact.  I thought it was FF, but could not remember.  I'm not convinced either way, but I refuse to take leftwing accusations as gospel.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You forgot the "holier than thou" attitude and the cursing that came along with it.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Did you not read the second paragraph of my post?
> 
> Why would you have any problem with the Tea Party Speakers and/or leaders coming out and denouncing any racism within their midst?
> 
> Immie



Because their enemies would then just use that as evidence th Tea Partiers admit that there IS racism within their midst and Immie, I've been to a number of Tea Party events, and I'm in close contact with people in other states, and there is not racism within their midst.  That does not mean there are no racists present, but racists present are NOT Tea Partiers.  Every group I've heard of is going out of their way to ensure there is no basis for that kind of criticism.

To acquiesce to the self-righteous and hypocritical demands of their critics is just to play into their hands and detract from the message of the Tea Party that has nothing to do with ANY social issues of any kind.'

And it will be used against them.  By denouncing non-existent racist in their midst they will be accused of admitting there are racists in their midst.  And any such statements will be used dishonestly on leftwing websites with non related pictures accusing the Tea Partiers of denying free speech or something.

Those who hate the Tea Parties don't give a damn whether they're racist or not.  They want them to be.  They want to have justification for hating them.  The Tea Partiers are wise not to play their game.

As Glenn Beck said, he will be happy to help the haters denounce racism within the Tea Party if they will just show him who is racist or show evidence that there is racism.  Planted or photoshopped pictures or claims made by people who have no evidence or even witnesses of any kind to back them up just won't cut it.

The Tea Partiers would be idiots to play into the hands of those who are doing their damndest to deflect the goals of the Tea Partiers by demonizing them, falsely accusing them, and trying to draw them into unrelated discussions.

It's sort of like some trolls here on USMB operate.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not read the second paragraph of my post?
> ...



So Teabaggers should let the racists within their ranks steal the attention and sabotage their "movement" all in the best interests of not giving the "liberals" ammunition against it so as a result Teabaggers will deny the racists within ranks when clear evidence is in their faces. Wake up idiot, stop pretending as if the reports of racism within the ranks of the TeaBaggers is a myth, it has already been pointed out and proven and your continued denial of what is obvious and plainly visible will be the downfall of the Tea Baggers.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not read the second paragraph of my post?
> ...



I have to say that as long as that is the attitude, I will have nothing to do with the Tea Party Movement.  If they do not have the balls to stand up to the racists on the perimeter of the rally and say, "Get the hell out of here, we do not support your hatred."  And do so publicly.  Then I cannot in good conscience state that I support the movement.  

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> It's not accurate to say that NONE of the Tea Partiers hate Obama.  Unless, you're the Almighty, no one can say that.
> 
> The rhetoric of the Tea Party is intensely anti-Obama.
> 
> The Tea Party may have some legitimate concerns shared by most Americans but they sometimes present them in a most inflammatory way.



Being honest about what Obama is doing tends to inflammatory anyway.

If weren't for all of the people that are lying for him and lying to themselves.....it wouldn't be so.

Having to admit to supporting his destructive policies has a way of setting some Democrats off.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Well that's your prerogative.  I think you're still not hearing what I'm saying though.  The Tea Partiers DO self police their rallies and gatherings and they do inform those who do not respect their policies that they are not welcome.   But do you honestly think that if they called attention to the very few, if any, leftwing plants on the permimeters, that their enemies would not find a way to use that against them?

I ignore the trolls here on USMB too, because childish attention is what they are seeking.  I won't play that game.

And you should understand that the Tea Partiers are not cowards but are rather demonstrating integrity by not playing that game too.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



If I was a member of the Tea Party and some bozo was holding racist signs that would reflect negatively on our whole group I would ask them to remove them.

Don't let the fringe speak for the whole.  That's what the NAACP is asking for.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's a new editorial:


Since when has it become racist to point out racism in America? That's where this country finds itself, as many purporting to want a color-blind nation refuse to admit that not everyone shares their dream. 
Case in point, the beat-down the NAACP has been receiving for having the audacity to point out the obvious: that racists have been infiltrating tea-party movement gatherings because any criticism of America's first black president gives them a buzz. 

A resolution passed by the NAACP at its national convention this week didn't say being a tea-party member was equivalent to being a racist. It asked the movement to condemn the extremists too frequently seen at its meetings who carry racist signs and make bigoted comments. 

To make its point, the resolution was accompanied by photographs taken at tea-party gatherings, including one of a young white man holding a sign with a drawing of a thick-lipped character and the words "Obamanomics Monkey See Monkey Spend." 

Another photograph was of a baseball-capped man in a shirt that looked like the flag of Texas, who carried a sign that said "Congress = Slave Owner. Taxpayer = Niggar." Is that type of sentiment to be dismissed as merely patriotic fervor over high taxes?


If the tea-partiers truly want to change America for the better, they will act on the NAACP's charge and work harder to make sure that no one - regardless of skin color, religion, or country of origin - would feel unwelcome. Racism shouldn't be denied; it should be confronted.

Read more: http://www.philly.com/inquirer/opin...cist_brew_leaves_bad_taste.html#ixzz0txjeoZq7 
Watch sports videos you won't find anywhere else


Read more: Editorial: Racist brew leaves bad taste | Philadelphia Inquirer | 07/16/2010


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Here's a good analysis proving that the Thinkprogress video is a bunch of crap:

_...There are four men quoted in the original 53-second video.

Activist 1 is being smeared as a racist by Think Progress, even though he was attending a tea party event with his black wife and bi-racial son. It takes a lot of nerve to edit a video so dishonestly that what remains is the opposite of what the speaker intended. Here is what Activist 1 actually said in the full video recording:

    Barack Obamas just a bad guy. Thats all I can say. Hes  hes too black to be president. And you look at the color of my wife, its not the color of his skin that troubles me, its not the blackness of his skin that troubles me.

    Its the blackness inside  his heart. Hes a bad guy.

Think Progress takes an obviously not racist man and edits him into a villain.

Reprehensible.

Activist 2 is a favorite of Think Progress, and no wonder: he says exactly what they hoped to hear a tea partier say, exclaiming: Im a proud racist, Im white. Think Progress liked this clip so much they played it not once, but twice.

The problem is, Activist 2 isnt a tea party protester. He is a tea party crasher.

Think Progress is well aware of this, as they pulled the few seconds of video from a nearly six-minute video of actual tea party protesters singling him out for scorn and chasing him away!..._

Pajamas Media  Stephen Glass, Redux? ThinkProgress.org Publishes Completely Fraudulent Video Labeling Tea Partiers Racists


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I don't care what their enemies say about them.  Before I become an associate with them, I want them to *assure* me that they do not support the racism on their perimeters and so far, I am not hearing that part of their message.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

You can fault the editing but not the words.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Immie is clearly not paying attention.

The Tea Party has decried racism from the beginning.  The agenda is fiscal conservatism, individual liberty, and limited government.    There has never been a racist agenda for the Tea Party.  The Left has tried to spread such a meme, and has only succeed in preaching to the converted.

There is also a disingenuous aspect of requiring that people prove they are not racists - akin to asking someone if he's quit beating his wife.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

If the Tea Party is self-policiing then why are there racist signs?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

So if you're a Conservative...you must be racist.

How many times have I heard this.



> It was November 2008. An African-American man was just elected president, and a new era of racial harmony had begun:
> 
> If there is anyone out there who doubts that America is a place where anything is possible, who still wonders if the dream of our founders is alive in our time, who still questions the power of our democracy, tonight is your answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

No one is saying that.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Immie is clearly not paying attention.
> 
> The Tea Party has decried racism from the beginning.  The agenda is fiscal conservatism, individual liberty, and limited government.    There has never been a racist agenda for the Tea Party.  The Left has tried to spread such a meme, and has only succeed in preaching to the converted.



IF that were true, then why the hesitation to denounce racism in their midst?

Why even wait for the NAACP to pass this resolution?  

I do not think there is a racist agenda in the Tea Party either, but I would not hesitate to tell anyone who showed up at my event to go away and if they refused, I would ridicule them and embarrass the hell out of them.

Silence is acceptance.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immie is clearly not paying attention.
> ...



I'm with you Immie.  I would do the same thing.  Thanks for speaking out against racism.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immie is clearly not paying attention.
> ...



How many different ways can I explain it until you understand they have NOT been silent?  They are simply handling it their way and are not going to open themselves up to more frontal attacks by acquiescing to race baiting from the NAACP.

Have you taken the time to look at ANY of those videos in which black Tea Party leaders and 9/12ers have expressed their opinions about that?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> You can fault the editing but not the words.




B'loney.    The editing altered the meaning of the words - and portrayed someone who was clearly repudiated by the Tea Party as being a member.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> No one is saying that.




Yes - you are.  That is clearly the agenda of these smears.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Let's put it this way, renouncing racism is nothing to be ashamed of.  

The Tea Party would have looked pretty good in this had they simply replied to the NAACP with something like... "Hell yes, we renounce racism and even the people who have been coming to our rallies with racists rhetoric.  We'd like nothing more than to be able to find out who exactly these people are and to get rid of them.  However, fortunately, this is a free country and we have no legal rights to remove them."

"Now how about you helping us to shoot down these racist and the racists of the NBPP?  How about you sitting down with us and discussing this issues that we have with this runaway government?"

I've heard more denial that it even happens than I have renunciation of it.

Immie


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immie is clearly not paying attention.
> ...





There has been no hesitation.   The Racist meme is a false one promoted by the Progressives.   The burden of proof lies with those making the accusations. The Tea Party is not required to Prove Its Innocence.

I posted a link to PJM with an analysis of the Thinkprogress smear job.   It clearly delineates the false nature of the accusations.   An innocent person or organization should not have to waste time and resources defending himself/itself from such bogosity.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Has the NAACP even released a copy of the text of their resolution against the Tea Party?  The last I heard it refused to do so.

The other point is that there is no Tea Party organization per se.  Each city has its own movement and sometimes several different movements within a single city.  There is no central authority that can make such a pronouncement or speak for the whole.  And the NAACP damn well knows that which is why this is nothing more than race baiting to detract, derail, diminish, and if possible destroy the Tea Party momentum that is not focused on any social issues of any kind but promotes an agenda that will benefit everybody.

Demanding the Tea Partiers denounce the racists in their midst without identifying such racists is little different than me demanding that Immie denounce beating his wife.

Posting this again for Immie 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyVUS-TC2g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyVUS-TC2g[/ame]


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Then tell me.  Why the hesitation to denounce racism?

I didn't even say that racism within its ranks needs to be denounced.  Simply denounce white supremacy.  Period.  Whether it is in your ranks or not, denounce racism world wide.

Don't play games with it.  Don't give me this bullshit that saying you do not approve of the people holding signs at your rallies means that you admit that people within your ranks are racist.  That is horseshit.  This is a free country.  Anyone who cares to go to your rallies for any reason can attend and there is not a damned thing you can do about it.

Your refusal to denounce it only strengthens the feeling that you condone it.  Quietly saying, "go away" is not sufficient.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I understand that FF, but there are people that speak at all these events and there are people that represent the movement... or claim to. 

The speakers at each event should be the ones denouncing the racists in the crowd and these same people when they are interviewed about the movement by Fox, MSNBC, CNN etc. should simply denounce racism.  It only takes a second to state publicly that racism is not part of the movement, but that this is a free country and the organizers of the rallies have their hands tied as to how far they can go to remove unwanted invaders.

Period.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Well how about you getting up and denouncing wife beating in your house?   Why would you hesitate to publicly announce that you are officially denouncing that?

Why should the Tea Party that is not about race, has nothing to do with race issues or any other social issues, have to acquiesce to anybody's demand about what they denounce?

Should they have to denounce jay walking?
Poor table manners?
Bank robbers?
Child molesters?
Tax cheaters?
Animal abuse?
Pollution?
Enter 'sin' of your choice here____________________.

If the NAACP orders your club or church or whatever to denounce all those things, would you feel obligated to do so?  Especially when it accused you of having them in your midst?

Can't you see how that is race baiting?  How it is a poorly veiled attempt to get the Tea Partiers to admit they are racist?  How it opens the door to continue those accusations?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Then tell me.  Why the hesitation to denounce racism?
> 
> I didn't even say that racism within its ranks needs to be denounced.  Simply denounce white supremacy.  Period.  Whether it is in your ranks or not, denounce racism world wide.
> 
> ...




Why haven't you loudly denounced pedophilia?

Should we assume that the lack of such a denunciation makes you a pedophile?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh shoot.  I left pedophilia off my list.  Darn.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

You did specify child molesters - close enough.



Now, let's wait for Immie's Denunciation.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...





boedicca said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Then tell me.  Why the hesitation to denounce racism?
> ...



You have both lost it. 

It is not even worth continuing this discussion, if this is the path you are going to take.

I'm losing faith in the Tea Party Movement very quickly.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Immie, please.  I appreciate that you are sincere and I'm not ragging on you.   I am trying to get you to see the Tea Partier's position on this.

Boedicca came up with a good illustration there.

If the NAACP accused you of having pedophiles in your group, and could provide no credible evidence that such existed, would you agree to their demand to denounce the pedophiles in your group?

Can you see that denouncing that would be the same as admitting that you have pedophilies in your group?

The Tea Partiers are not about racism.  And they are refusing to let the NAACP or anybody else make them about racism.

You mean well. But you are asking them to admit that they are racist when there is no credible evidence anywhere that this is the case.


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


Man, it's hard to resist such stunning and masterful displays of logic, isn't it?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...





Condolences on your inability to think logically and understand the faux nature of the leftwing "tea party racism" meme and the dishonest rhetorical game that insists that people prove their innocence.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I would denounce pedophiles in general as well as in my group, should there be any.  If I knew of a pedophile in my midst, I would not hesitate to denounce him.

I have not said that the tea party movement had anything to do with racism.  I do not believe that is the motivation for the vast majority of those who are involved in the tea party, although there may be some who see this movement as a way to advance their own agendas since no one pays any attention at all the the KKK.

That is why I feel it is ever so important to let everyone know that you are opposed to racism in all forms.  There is nothing wrong with pointing out the moron with a sign comparing President Obama to a monkey and saying that person does not represent the beliefs of the Tea Party.  

Immie


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 17, 2010)

The reason many of the old codgers in the South didn't want to give the same rights to blacks that everyone else had was the fear that once in a position of power they would abuse it.

Here we are on the verge of proving we are a post-racial nation and Obama is busy turning the tide against whites in America.



> In the words of Department of Justice whistle-blower J. Christian Adams:
> _*
> [T]here is an open and pervasive hostility within the DOJ towards using the voting laws to protect all races. Instead, the laws are viewed by many in the DOJ -- particularly by the political leadership, such as Deputy Assistant Attorney General Julie Fernandes -- only as tools to protect national racial minorities and increase their voter turnout.*_
> 
> American Thinker: Free at Last: Endgame of Liberal Racism


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

You guys want to hear what real hate speech sounds like.  Check out the video on this site.  And there is also a link to Tea Partiers comments for a comparison.

Stop the Haters: FreedomWorks responds | Tabitha Hale

This was people calling in to protest the firing of a voice over actor on a Geico commercial when he used his position to slur a conservative activist group in a very offensive way.


----------



## Immanuel (Jul 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> You guys want to hear what real hate speech sounds like.  Check out the video on this site.  And there is also a link to Tea Partiers comments for a comparison.
> 
> Stop the Haters: FreedomWorks responds | Tabitha Hale
> 
> This was people calling in to protest the firing of a voice over actor on a Geico commercial when he used his position to slur a conservative activist group in a very offensive way.



I wonder if that last "lady" in that video, was TDM.  It would not surprise me one bit.

Immie


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the Negros drafted into service in WWII were kept behind the "lines" doing menial work. They were not trusted.
> ...



Pierre Elliot Trudeau, our greatest Prime Minister - PM from 1968 - 1984. He repatriated our Constitution from Britain against the wishes of Conservatives and he gave us our Charter of Rights and Freedoms. Truely a great man.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 18, 2010)

Middleman said:


> NAACP considers resolution decrying racist elements in tea-party movement - KansasCity.com
> 
> The NAACP is pulling the race card on The Tea Party movement.
> 
> ...



Yes the National Association for the Advancement of _Coddled_ [thanks Michele Malkin] People are using the most divisive weapon they can come up with, and don't realize we don't care anymore.  The country is on to them.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon. said:
> ...



if he knew what you were and are he would spit in your face asshole....


----------



## ConHog (Jul 18, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



No, I have heard rumors that Trudeau was a pedophile himself, I'm sure he and Yukon would be best buds.


----------



## Yukon. (Jul 18, 2010)

Harry,

You are a disgusting waste of human flesh, scum, and obviosuly obsessed with homosexuality and all of the perverse associations with it. I'm quite certain that, based on CornHole's posting history, you and "it" would get along quite well.


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Harry,
> 
> You are a disgusting waste of human flesh, scum, and obviosuly obsessed with homosexuality and all of the perverse associations with it. I'm quite certain that, based on CornHole's posting history, you and "it" would get along quite well.



A pedophile looking down on gays?


----------



## chanel (Jul 19, 2010)

> On 7/13/10, Hilary Shelton (Senior Vice President for Advocacy for the NAACP) said he's never been to a Tea Party because he was 'afraid to go'.
> 
> On 7/16/10, Hilary Shelton said he was at the health care reform Tea Party rally to monitor.* Which is it?*
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ucGNdK9xh8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Hilary Shelton, NAACP: Which is it?[/ame]


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

Get out.  It's ridiculous to say the Tea Party was smeared.  People noticed the offensive signs.

http://www.naacp.org/news/entry/slideshow-tea-party-signs


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2010)

Yukon. said:


> Harry,
> 
> You are a disgusting waste of human flesh, scum, and obviosuly obsessed with homosexuality and all of the perverse associations with it. I'm quite certain that, based on CornHole's posting history, you and "it" would get along quite well.



i never talk about gays asshole.........if there is any disgusting piece of shit here ....its you.... your the Pedophile here fuckhead......and a lier on top of that....why did you not answer ABS when he asked you a few questions about you saying you served in Vietnam?.....to many REAL Vets here to get that lie going?......your lower than a worm as far as land dwellers go ....fucking Barnacles have more Sentience....


----------



## topspin (Jul 19, 2010)

Harry the grand wizard


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2010)

topspin said:


> Harry the grand wizard



at least im not one of the people in here defending this piece of shit....


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

If you defend the Tea Bastards you are defending pieces of shit, I affirm that view.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 20, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Get out.  It's ridiculous to say the Tea Party was smeared.  People noticed the offensive signs.
> 
> Slideshow: Offensive Tea Party Signs | NAACP



Offensive perhaps to Obama, but racist? I guess you're one of those people that think monkeys are synonymous with blacks.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2010)

Since when does the Naacp get to dictate what signs are OFFENSIVE or not.

this whole thing is a stinking joke. just like the Naacp and all you people defending them

but it's over for them, they have been EXPOSED, nobody will take what they say seriously anymore.

they are IRRIVELIENT.


----------



## chanel (Jul 20, 2010)

Irrelevant and a laughingstock.  Maybe they should just stick to analyzing greeting cards.


----------



## Flaylo (Jul 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Since when does the Naacp get to dictate what signs are OFFENSIVE or not.
> 
> this whole thing is a stinking joke. just like the Naacp and all you people defending them
> 
> ...



If I took a shit on the floor in front of you exposing my private parts and told you it wasn't offensive because I said so would you think it wasn't offensive?


----------



## daveman (Jul 20, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> If you defend the Tea Bastards you are defending pieces of shit, I affirm that view.



So what?


----------

